# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبار وعناوين  واعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 21/شوال /1436

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
صباح غارق بالهدواء
قهوة و تامل و حرف مبلل ب ( التفاؤل ) .!
صباح هائم في الوجود ...
يحدوه الأمل , ويسلب معانيه الألم
صباحكم تلافيف نور ... وجنائن ياسمين .... ووابل من رشفاات السعادة
عندما تستيقظون وأنتم بخير...
أحمدوا الله كثيراَ
لأن هناك من حُرموا من هذه النعمة الكبيرة
يكفي أننا لا زلنا نتنفس وما زالت عقولنا تعمل بشكل جيد
الحمد لله حتى يبلغ الحمد مداه
صباحكم تفائل ونعمة تغمر قلوبكم
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* كفرووتر تنشر ضوابط مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف 






*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مجلس المريخ يطمئن على ترتيبات مباراة وفاق سطيف 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماع رقم 18 وذلك بعد ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ برئاسة المهندس عبدالقادر الزبير همد .- أكد المجلس على رفع درجة التأهب وأعلن الطواري والالتفاف حول فريق الكرة فى المرحلة القادمة , ورفع درجة الاستعداد والتفرغ الكامل لفريق الكرة والتواجد فى تدريبات الفريق وفى المعسكر لاهمية المباراة امام وفاق سطيف التى تعتبر حاسمة فى التأهل الى الدور نصف النهائي .
- قرر المجلس تكوين لجنة لتنظيم مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف برئاسة امين المال السيد عثمان أبراهيم أدروب ومعتصم مالك ومعاوية الشاذلي وحسن يوسف , وعبدالحي احمد العاقب .
- وجه مجلس مناشدة لجماهير المريخ بالوقف خلف الفريق ومساندته فى المباراة الهامة امام وفاق سطيف وضرورة الالتزام بضوابط المباراة حسب لوائح الاتحاد الافريقي الكاف حتى لايتعرض المريخ لاي عقوبات .
- اطمئن المجلس على تجهيزات الاستاد من مختلف النواحي غرف اللاعبين وقاعة المؤتمرات الصحفية وغرفة الـ VIP وتحديد مكان مخصص للشركة الراعية وهو الامر الذى يطابق متطلبات المرحلة المتقدمة من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الفرسان تخسر من الاسود والتبلدي يؤزم موقف الذئاب 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / خسر الاهلي الخرطوم من ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بهدفين لهدف احرزها مؤمن وعبد الله عبد الكريم فيما احرز للاهلي ودعة ليرتفع الهلال لـــ(16) نقطة وتجمد الاهلي في (19) وفي الابيض فاز هلال الابيض على الرابطة 3-1 احرزها عنكبة هدفين ومفضل ليرتفع الهلال لـــ(30) نقطة بينما تجمدت الرابطة في 18


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اتحاد العاصمة يفقد 4 لاعبين امام العلمة 




كفرووتر / وكالات / يسعى اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري للظفر بالفوز الرابع له على التوالي في منافسة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، خلال المباراة التي سيلعبها الجمعة المقبل أمام مولودية العلمة بملعب مسعود زوقار.
وسيستغل أشبال المدرب ميلود حمدي الأزمة الإدارية التي يمر بها مولودية العلمة، من أجل العودة بالزاد كاملا إلى الديار وتعبيد الطريق نحو المربع الذهبي.

وعلى الرغم من أن المهمة تبدو سهلة على أبناء "سوسطارة"، إلا أن مدرب اتحاد العاصمة ميلود حمدي حذر لاعبيه من الوقوع في مغبة التساهل، حيث قال: "لم نضمن تأهلنا بعد للدور نصف النهائي فالطريق لا يزال شاقا، لأن التعثر أمام العلمة سيبعث من جديد التنافس بين الأندية الأربعة.

وسيفتقد اتحاد العاصمة خدمات أربعة لاعبين ويتعلق الأمر بنصر الدين خوالد وحمزة كودري للإيقاف وكريم بعيطش ونسيم بوشامة بداعي الإصابة.

وبالمقابل، سيكون مولودية العلمة محروما من خدمات نجميه إبراهيم شنيحي المغادر إلى النادي الأفريقي ووليد درارجة إلى مولودية الجزائر


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*المغرب يتدرب على ملعب الخرطوم وخضروف يشيد بالاستقبال 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / خاض فريق المغرب التطواني، ممثل المغرب ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، أول حصة تدريبية له بالسودان، وذلك مساء الأربعاء بإستاد حليم/شداد بمدينة الخرطوم، وذلك إستعدادا لمواجهة الهلال مساء يوم الجمعة في رابع مباريات الفريق بالمجموعة الأولى من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وقد شارك 18 لاعبا في التدريب الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني الاسباني لوبيرا, ولم يسمح لوسائل الإعلام و حسب لوائح الإتحاد الأفريقي بمتابعة التدريب, سوى المصورين الذي تلزمهم اللوائح أيضا بالتصوير لمدة 15 دقيقة فقط من بداية التدريب.
وكانت السمة البارزة في تدريب المغرب التطواني هو تدريب اللاعبين اللذين غابا عن مباراة الفريق الأولى ضد الهلال قبل نجو أسبوعين، وهما قائد الفريق محمد أبرهون والسنغالي عبد الله فال.
وقال تحدث لاعبان من المغرب التطواني بأختصار حول المباراة ل"" وقال أبرهون: "أنا متتحسر على عدم مشاركتي في المباراة الأولى بين الفريقين، وانا جاهز ورهن إشارة المدرب للمشاركة، ولقد جئنا للسودان للمحافظة على حظوظنا في التأهل للدور قبل النهائي، وقد جئت للمساهمة مع زملائي في الفوز على الهلال".
أما خضروف صاحب هدف المغرب التطواني الهلال في المغرب قبل أسبوعين فقد أشاد بحفازة الشعب السوداني على حسن الإستقبال الجيد الذي وجدوه في مطار الخرطوم، حيث لم يعانوا في الدخول للسودان من خلال عمل إجراءات الدخول بسرعة.
وأضاف:" المباراة يوم الجمعة سوف تكون قوية من الفريقين".
يذكر أن حجز بعثة المغرب التطواني يبلغ 33 فردا، بينهم 18 لاعبا وقد جاءت البعثة إلى السودان على دفعتين، الأولى فجر الأربعاء، الثانية مساء الأربعاء.


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒﺑﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺣُﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ
ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ
ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ
ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺑﺘﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍً ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻛﺘﻔﻰ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺑﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺃﺳﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻸﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻳﻬﺎﺏ ﺯﻏﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ ﻋﻦ
ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(كركبة) في شمال العرضة وجنوبها..!!


محمد كامل سعيد



 ستتحول انظار عشاق الكرة في افريقيا وجل مناطق العالم الى ام درمان وتحديداً شمال العرضة وجنوبها يومي غداً الجمعة والاحد لمتابعة مباراتي الهلال وضيفه التطواني، والمريخ وسطيف الجزائري في رابع جولات ربع النهائي..!!

* صعوبة المهمة في المباراتين بالنسبة للقمة السودانية ترتبط مباشرة في ان كل منهما بامكانه تحديد مصيره عبر الجولتين المذكورتين، ولن يكون امام الهلال والمريخ غير الفوز لتأمين الاستمرارية وبالتالي تجنب الدخول في الحسابات المعقدة..!!

* تعثر المريخ امام مريخ الفاشر بالتعادل، ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة، جاء في وقته المناسب ليحجم الاحتفالات والكرنفالات التي انتظمت الديار الحمراء وبطريقة بالجد أوصلتنا الى مرحلة الرعب والخوف على مستقبل الفريق..!!

* التعادل اعاد كل افراد الاسرة المريخية ـ خاصة اصحاب المصالح وقادة المجلس والقاعدة الجماهيرية ـ الى الوضعية الطبيعية التي تؤكد وتوضح صعوبة اللقاء وبالتالي تبدلت المعطيات ومعها تحولت دفة سير الاستعدادات والتزمت الجانب المنطقي..!!

* نعم عادت الجدية للتدريبات، وقبلها تابعنا استرداد الاصدارات الرياضية لجادة الطريق والمتعلق بالالتفات والتركيز لتوضيح صعوبة المهمة ورغبة الفريق الضيف وفاق سطيف في العودة مرة اخرى الى سكة السباق المتعلق بالعبور لنصف النهائي..!!

* حتى القاعدة الجماهيرية اكتشفت ـ ربما بالصدفة ـ حجم الوهم الذي حاول البعض تطويقها به بعدما تأكدت من سرابية الوعود وضبابية الصورة على الواقع استناداً على مستوى بعض اللاعبين وفشلهم في الوصول الى شباك حارس السلاطين..!!

* ورغم الغضب والرعب والأسف على ضياع نقطيتن غاليتين في السباق المحلي على لقب الدوري الاّ ان الفهم العام كان ايجابياً ولو من باب ان منافسة الممتاز لا تزال سكتها طويلة وبالتالي فان الأهمية ترتبط بمقابلة الوفاق..!!

* نعم فالمنطق يفرض علينا الاهتمام بمباراة الاحد امام سطيف والتي ندعوا العشاق والمريدين والمحبين لحشد صفوفهم وتوحيدها والعمل لأجل المساندة ولا شئ غير المساندة حتى يحقق الاحمر المراد خاصة وان الانتصار سيعبر بنا وبنسبة كبيرة..!!

* اما مهمة الهلال امام التطواني مساء غد الجمعة فانها ومن الناحية العملية لا ولن تقل في اهميتها وصعوبتها عن تلك التي تنتظر المريخ يوم الاحد امام حامل اللقب سطيف لان الهلال ربما يجد نفسه خارج السباق لو خسر في مواجهة الغد..!!

* وتبقى دائماً صعوبة المباريات التي تؤديها فرقنا داخل ارضها مرتبطة بصورة مباشرة بالقلق من الهفوات والاخطاء الدفاعية والسرحان من جانب المدافعين، لأن ولوج هدف في مرمانا من شأنه ان يتطور وتتشعب آثاره بالسلب داخل الملعب وخارجه..!!

* نتمنى ان يكون النصر حليفاً للمريخ والهلال، وقبل ذلك نطالب بضرورة المساندة الايجابية من جانب الجماهير والاعلام وفي بالنا ان المجموعات التي تنتمي للشرائح المذكورة من شأنها المساهمة في السقوط بنفس حجم مساهمتها في الانتصارات..!!

* تخريمة أولى: سنترقب الـ(كركبة) التي ستحدث بداية من يوم غد الجمعة في العرضة شمال خلال لقاء التطواني والهلال، ونعلم ان آثارها، سواء كانت ايجابية او سلبية، ستمتد الى العرضة جنوب مساء الاحد المقبل في لقاء المريخ وسطيف..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: يتحدث الاتحاد الافريقي، كاف، على الدوام عن ضوابط تنظيمية تتعلق بالمباريات القارية لكننا في السودان نجد جماهيرنا تخرج على الدوام عن تلك التوجيهات ولدرجة ربما تتسبب في الحاق الضرر بفرقنا.. وعليه نتمنى الالتزام..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: وبحجم تمنياتنا المتعلقة بفوز المريخ والهلال نتطلع لمتابعة جمهورنا الوفي وهو يتخلى عن عادته السلبية والمتمثلة في الاكتفاء بالمشاهدة فقط، وان يكون التشجيع الداوي هو عنوان التعامل.. وبالله التوفيق..!!
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين الاخ فاروق

واصل
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صيحة 
موسي مصطفي
حمار طلع فالصو
تراجع رئيس نادي الوفاق سطيف عن حضوره الى الخرطوم بدون مقدمات بعد ان اعلن سابقا و في تصريحات لصحيفة الهداف اقتلاع الفوز من المريخ عنوة واقتدار وحمرة عين في ملعب النادي في ام درمان وحسم ورقة الترشح لنصف النهائي عن المركز الاول اعتبارا من الاحد
حمار تراجع ويبدو انه (شم) ريحة الخسارة واراد ان يتابع فريقه من على البعد لانه علم ان الاستفزازات التي اطلقها و التصريحات لن تكمل فريقا وتجعله جاهزا لمقارعة الاندية الكبيرة والجاهزة
تراجع رئيس نادي وفاق سطيف سيكون وبالا على ناديه وهو بداية انتصار المريخ وحسمه للوفاق على ان ينتظر الظالم الاكبر الاتحاد الذي حصل على ما لا يستحقه في مباراة تحدث عن ظلم المريخ فيها كل شعب الجزائر.
الفوز على وفاق سطيف يعني اكتمال الجاهزية للرد على الاتحاديين الذين حرمونا من حق مشروع عبر حكم ظالم ومنحاز !!
الوفاق سيدفع ثمن ظلم الحكم المالي الذي سرق عرق اللاعبين ونهب فرحتهم جهارا نهارا .
الفوز على الوفاق الذي طلع رئيسه حمار فالصو سيكون بداية للرد على الاتحاد ان نصرهم ما هو الا قصة كتبها الحكم المالي الذي يجب ان ينصب له السوسطارة تمثالا لانه منحهم ما لا يستحقونه واخرجهم من هزيمة في عقر الدار.
ماضوي وحمار استخدموا كافة المستحيل لتحويل مسار المباراة وعقاربها ولكنهم ما دروا انهم طلبوا المستحيل في بلاد المستحيل !!
عفوا حمار النصر للمريخ وعليك ان تحضر مناديل كي تكفكف دموع الوفاقيين واظن انك تحتاج لمصنع لينسي مناصري فريقك يوم الاحد !!
ان كان السبت هو يوم المريخ واخضر سيكون الاحد يوما تاريخيا وخالدا في ذاكرة الكرة السودانية وستكون كل الايام اعياد بالنسبة لنا !!
اجبرنا على قبول الهزيمة في ملعب عمر حمادي واجبرنا الحظ ليلة 25 يضا تقبل التعادل ولكن ليلة 9 اغسطس النصر سوداني والفرح مريخي وستمتلي الشوارع باللونين الاحمر والاصفر وتتزين بعلم السودان وستستمر الافراح من الجمعة باكتساح هلال السوادن لمغرب تطوان وجندلة مريخ السودان لوفاق الجزائر والذي سيندب حظه على مواجهة المريخ !!
يوم الجمعة والاحد يومان خالدان في تاريخ الكرة السودانية !!
الفرح سوداني والنصر سوداني !!
تلاحموا ..تنادوا توافقوا لكسر شوكة تطوان وضرب وفاق سطيف !!
اللهم انصر الكرة السودانية وسدد خطى قمة السودان 



*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*المريخ يدخل مباراة وفاق سطيف مائة (فوفوزيلا ) قادمة من ألمانيا
تفاعلت جماهير المريخ بدول المهجر مع الموقعة الأفريقية الصعبة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام وفاق سطيف وتقدم الصفوف لدعم الفريق في مباراته الأفريقية حيث أعلنت جماهير المريخ بألمانيا عن دعمها لموقعة الأحد بعدد مائة فوفوزيلا لمشجعي المريخ في تلك المباراة حتى يكون صوتها الأعلى طوال زمن المباراة، وسيحرص قطب المريخ محمد ياسر الذي قدم هذا الدعم الكبير لموقعة سطيف على إحضار الفوفوزيلا بنفسه من ألمانيا لتقديمها لجماهير المريخ في مبادرة رائعة تستحق الإشادة وتفتح الباب أمام بقية الروابط في دول المهجر لتدلو بدلوها في الموقعة الأفريقية المصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*دشن امس الأربعاء .مشروع بطاقات المريخ المليونية لمباراة وفاق سطيفدشن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في العاشرة من صباح امس الأربعاء بطاقات من فئة المليون جنيه للمقصورة الماسية والفي اي بي للمباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف الأحد المقبل في محاولة من المجلس لتوفير الدعم المطلوب للمسيرة الأفريقية لفريق كرة القدم على أن تكون هذه البطاقات إلزامية لجميع أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لكن حضور عدد قليل جدا منوالاقطاب والمشجعين لشرائها احبط مجلس المريخ وجعله يتوقع فشل الخطوة وأهاب متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام بكل الأقطاب والرموز والمقتدرين شراء تلك البطاقات ليس من أجل حضور المباراة في المقصورة ولكن لدعم المسيرة الأفريقية للمريخ.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ايرون رئيس المغرب التطواني يدلي بالمثير عن مباراة فريقه بالخرطومقال رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المغرب التطواني الحاج الملك آيرون إن مباراة الجمعة تعتبر الفرصة الأخيرة للفريق لإنعاش آماله في المنافسة على ورقة العبور إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا مشيراً إلى أنها ستكون صعبة على الفريقين وأوضح أنهم حاضرون إلى الخرطوم من أجل انعاش الحظوظ وتجديد الآمال رغم الصعوبة المهمة لافتاً إلى أن كرة القدم تقبل كل الاحتمالات وهي لعبة عطاء في المقام الأول وأكد إن الفرصة لا تزال قائمة طالما إن هناك ثلاث مواجهات حاسة وأضاف: نعم نحن في آخر القائمة حسابياً لكن يجب أن يتذكر الجميع إن هناك ثلاث جولات متبقية يمكن أن نتغلب فيها ويحدث تحوّل وفوارق في المجموعة ومن هذا المنطلق فسنتعامل بقوة مع مباراة الجمعة أمام الهلال ولن نهابه من أجل كتابة سطر جديد في ورقة الوصول إلى دور الأربعة ولا اعتقد أن هذا الأمر سيكون مستحيلاً وقال رئيس نادي التطواني إن الأمل يبقى دائماً سلاح قوي وفعال ومن لا يملكه يخسر كل شيء ولذلك فإن الفريق سيكون موجوداً بهذه الروح وسيؤدي بحماس وبعزيمة من أجل العبور الذي يمكن أن يتحقق مع كل الاحترام والتقدير لفريق الهلال وجمهوره.
وتابع: الجهاز الفني وقف ميدانياً على تفاصيل أداء الهلال من خلال المباراة السابقة وهذا سيفيده في مواجهة الجمعة وقد استرد الفريق جهود أربعة لاعبين تخلفوا عن مباراة تطواني بأسباب متفاوتة وهذا أمر جيد بالنسبة لنا كما إن الأجواء في الخرطوم هذه الأيام جيدة اعتقد أننا يمكن أن نقلب الطاولة ونحقق ما حققه مازيمبي والهلال خارج ملعبه إلا أن مستوى طموحنا يرتفع من مباراة لأخرى ولا نعلم على مجريات الأمور بنتيجة مباراة واحدة أو مباراتين.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللعب على الورق 
التشجيع الموحد 
*نتابع هذه الأيام حراكا جماهيريا رائعا وتناديا مفرحا لعشاق المريخ لأجل شحذ همة النجوم ودعمهم في مباراة تعتبر هي الأهم هذا الموسم وعليها يقوم كل الإنجاز الأحمر.
*بلا أدنى شك فإن ما تقوم به الكيانات التشجيعية المختلفة يعتبر مدخلا معتبرا لانتصار صريح على وفاق اسطيف الأحد المقبل وبالتالي رفع احتمالات الترشح إلى دور الأربعة الكبار.
*وندرك تماما أن كل الجماعات التي تنتظم الآن في صفوف بمختلف المسميات تحمل ذات الهم وتبحث عن ذات الهدف.
* الاولتراس بتكوينين كل يحتل مكانا ثابتا في مدرجات العشق الأحمر ..وهناك لجنة التعبئة لها نصيب أيضا وكذلك تجمع الروابط ..ولا نغفل المجموعات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بمسمياتها العديدة.
*كل تلك الأسماء تبذل مجهودات مقدرة من أجل هدف واحد ..ولكن يلاحظ أن جهودها تنحصر في المساحات التي تتواجد فيها وحسب الأعداد والمعينات التشجيعية.
*ولو أن الجميع كانوا في مساحات متقاربة بذات المسميات التي من المستحيل ذوبانها في مسمى واحد لكان الأمر رائعا وأكثر جدوى.
*في كل بقاع الدنيا لا توجد فعاليات تشجيعية متابينه كما يحدث هنا في السودان..فالتشجيع هنا نسيج خاص كاي شيء آخر في بلد يغلب عليه التنافر وعدم الاتفاق.
*في جميع استادات كرة القدم تكون هناك أساليب تشجيعية..اناشيد تتردد في كل جنبات الإستاد ..ازياء موحده وهتافات ثابتة..دون مسميات ..عدا استاداتنا التي يكون التشجيع فيها عبارة عن أصوات مبعثرة وجهود تبذل وتضيع.
*لن نطلب المستحيل بتوحيد التشجيع يوم الأحد المقبل فلن تذوب الأسماء و المسميات المختلفة بين عشية وضحاها ولن يحدث تنازل تكون نتيجته ارتفاع صوت التشجيع بحناجر مؤتلفة.
*ولكن غاية ما نتمنى أن يتحول الحراك الحالي وسط الكيانات التشجيعية المختلفة إلى عمل كبير يحدث أثرا واضحا في نتيجة لقاء الأحد لا أن يكون الأمر في نهايته لافتات توضع على أسوار القلعة الحمراء تشير إلى جماعات يلفها الصمت.
* ما يبذل الآن من جهود نتابع بعضها عن كثب رهين بالتخلي عن عاداتنا التشجيعية المعروفة التي تتمثل في وضع لافتات قماش على السور الداخلي والجلوس خلفها بصمت معظم فترات المباريات.
*يجب أن ترتفع الأصوات في الحناجر ويسمع صوت المعدات التشجيعية بانتظام وطوال زمن اللقاء ومهما كانت متقلبات اللعب ..لا ان ترفع اللافتات ويصمت الجميع.
في نقاط
*أبعد غارزيتو الجمهور والإعلام عن التحضيرات الأخيرة للفريق ونحن نؤيد قراره هذا بشدة.
*يجب أن يعمل غارزيتو ونجومه بمنتهى الهدوء بعيدا عن التأثيرات والضغوط.
* مباراة الأحد تحتاج إلى تركيز كبير..وهذا لن يتأتى في ظل حضور إعلامي وجماهيري .
* يدرك نجوم الأحمر أن لقاء الأحد مصيري ..وكذلك الجهاز الفني ..واي شرود او خضوع للضغوطات الاعلامية والجماهيرية سينسف كل شيء.
*ونتمنى كذلك أن تغيب الوعود الإدارية بتقديم الحوافز غير المسبوقة حال تحقق الانتصار وغيرها من وعود.
*طبيعي جدا أن تحقق المأمول فإن الحوافز ستنهال عليهم كالمطر ..فلا داعي لصرف انتباههم عن أداء دورهم بتركيز كبير.
*أيضا هناك بعض الاداريين والاقطاب يتحينون مثل هذه الظروف ويطلبون مخاطبة اللاعبين وحثهم على تحقيق الانتصار وما إلى ذلك من عبارات يحفظها اللاعبون عن ظهر قلب.
*لا داعي للزيارات ويجب أيضا على غارزيتو قفل أبواب معسكره أمام الزوار من هواة مخاطبة اللاعبين.
* التخلي عن عاداتنا السالبة يعتبر مدخلا جيدا لمساعدة اللاعبين على أداء دورهم لتحقيق الهدف الذي يسعى له الجميع.
*المهمة شاقة ..والخصم محترم ..وكرة القدم لا ترحم من يتقاعس.







*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*غارزيتو يخصص المران للتكتيك ويجتمع بالمدينة.. والجماهير تشجع اللاعبين 
 استهل المريخ تحضيراته لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا يوم الأحد المقبل، وأدى الفريق الأحمر مرانا على ملعبه مساء أمس استمر لمدة ساعتين وأكثر، عمل من خلالها الجهاز الفني على التدريبات التكتيكية عبر الحواجز والعلامات، وشارك في المران كل اللاعبين في الفريق عدا لاعب الطرف الأيمن بلة جابر والحارس جمال سالم.. وخصص الفرنسي مساحة واسعة من التدريب للتكتيك، إضافة إلى تدريبات العكسيات والتسديد.. وعقب نهاية المران عقد الفرنسي جلسة خاصة استمرت قرابة 20 دقيقة مع بكري المدينة، أكد له خلالها ضرورة أن يكون في قمة الجاهزية ليلة الأحد، وكانت جماهير مقدرة حضرت المران وهتفت للاعبين

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  جزيلا للصفوة فاروق وهو يسكب العرق ويبذل الجهد من اجل المنبر

تحياتي لك وللمريخابي الصفير نسال الله ان يحفظه من كل شرومن كل سوء
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*غارزيتو: هناك بعض الإرهاق على اللاعبين 
 أشاد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ ببداية التحضيرات لمواجهة فريق وفاق سطيف، وقال إن اللاعبين في وضع معنوي جيد، وأضاف في تصريحاته الخاصة للزاوية: بدأنا اليوم وسنواصل بنفس النسق، سنتدرب ليومين على ملعبنا الأربعاء والخميس، على أن نتدرب في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم في الخرطوم مرانين الجمعة والسبت، واعتبر الفرنسي أن اللاعبين خلال مران الأمس ظهر عليهم بعض الإرهاق، متوقعا أن يستعيد اللاعبون حيويتهم في المران اليوم وأن يكونوا أكثر رغبة في التدريبات ونشاطا، مبينا أن جميع اللاعبين يعرفون أهمية المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف وأنها تمثل خطوة مهمة في طريق التأهل لنصف النهائي من البطولة، متمنيا أن يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية والمعنوية في مباراة الأحد وأن يقدم اللاعبون مباراة توازي تماما ما قدمه الفريق بالمباريات السابقة في البطولة الأفريقية، مؤكدا أنه بالنسبة لهم لا تنازل عن نقطة ليلة الأحد
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(بي إن سبورت) تستعرض مواجهات الجولة الرابعة
 تقدم قناة (بي إن سبورت) عند العاشرة من مساء اليوم الخميس حلقة خاصة عن دوري أبطال أفريقيا؛ ستستعرض من خلالها موقف الأندية الثمانية المشاركة بالدور ربع النهائي مع التطرق على حظوظها في التأهل للمربع الذهبي وذلك قبل إنطلاقة المرحلة الثانية من "دوري المجموعتين" ..







*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* نائب رئيس بعثة المغرب :شعبان ربط بينهم الطيب صالح والفيتوري لن تؤثر فيهم نتيجة مباراة 



اكد نائب رئيس بعثة المغرب التطواني احمد حداد انهم سعيدون بالحضور للسودان ومواجهة الهلال في بطولة رابطة الابطال للمرة الثانية بعد المقابله الاولى بارضنا واضاف الاستقبال الذي وجدناه حقيقه يحكي عن اصالة معدن هذا الشعب المضياف وليس نستغرب عليه فكل الشعوب العربيه تعرف طيبة كرم السوداني وقال ان المباراة التي تجمع بين الفريقين هي مباراة في كرة القدم ولن تؤثر نتيجتها مهما كانت علي العلاقات الاذلية بين البلدين وان علاقة وثق رباطها افضل ادباء العرب الطيب صالح والفيتوري بالضروره لن تؤثر فيها مباراة وعن المقابله اكد انهم جاهزون للمباراة والفريق استعد لها جيدا واضاف نملك حظوظنا في الوصول للمربع الذهبي وليس هناك مايمنعنا طالما هناك ثلاث مباريات وليس من المهم ان تكون خارج ملعبنا او داخله


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*âœ” â—„ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - دور التمهيدي :
• 19:00 : نيقوسيا – قبرص (--:--) بروندبي - الدانمارك
• 19:00 : انتر باكو – إذربيجان (--:--) أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا
• 19:00 : روبين كازان – روسيا (--:--) شتورم غراتس - النمسا
• 19:00 : غيلان غابالا – إذربيجان (--:--) ابولون ليماسول - قبرص
• 20:00 : شمونة - الكيان الصهيوني (--:--) سلوفان ليبيرتش - التشيك
• 20:00 : غوتيبورج – السويد (--:--) بيلينينسيش - البرتغال
• 20:00 : فورسكلا بولتافا – أوكرانيا (--:--) جيلينا - سلوفاكيا
• 20:00 : إسطنبول – تركيا (--:--) إي زد آلكمار - هولندا
• 20:00 : روزنبورغ تروندهايم – النرويج (--:--) ديبرشيني - المجر
• 20:00 : طرابزون سبور – تركيا (--:--) رابوتنيكي - مقدونيا
• 20:00 : غرينلاند – النرويج (--:--) ايلفسبورغ - السويد
• 20:00 : سترومسجودست - النرويج (--:--) هايدوك سبليت - كرواتيا
• 20:15 : مينسك - روسيا البيضاء (--:--) زيوريخ - سويسرا
• 20:30 : آيك لارناكا – قبرص (--:--) بوردو - فرنسا
• 20:30 : فادوز – ليشتنشتاين (--:--) ثون - سويسرا
• 20:45 : كوبنهاجن – الدانمارك (--:--) يابلونك - التشيك
• 21:00 : زيلييزنيكار - البوسنة والهرسك (--:--) ستاندر لياج - بلجيكا
• 21:00 : زوريا – أوكرانيا (--:--) روايال شارلوروا - بلجيكا
• 21:00 : أسترا - رومانيا (--:--) وست هام يونايتد - إنجلترا
• 21:00 : اتروميتوس - اليونان (--:--) ايك سولنا - السويد
• 21:00 : سانت إيتيان – فرنسا (--:--) تارغو موريش - رومانيا
• 21:00 : فيتيسه أرنهيم – هولندا (--:--) ساوثهامتون - إنجلترا
• 21:05 : ترنافا - سلوفاكيا (--:--) باوك سالونيكا - اليونان
• 21:15 : سلوفان – سلوفاكيا (--:--) كراسنودار - روسيا
• 21:30 : بوروسيا دورتموند – ألمانيا (--:--) سانت اندرا - النمسا
• 21:45 : أبردين - إسكوتلندا (--:--) كيرات - كازاخستان
• 22:00 : فويفودينا – صربيا (--:--) سامبدوريا - إيطاليا
• 22:00 : ليجيا – بولندا (--:--) كوكيزي - ألبانيا
• 23:15 : غيماريش – البرتغال (--:--) ألتاش – النمسا"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :• بايرن ميونيخ يتلاعب بريال مدريد ويتوج بكأس أودي
• برشلونة يسحق روما بثلاثية مع الرأفة ويتوج بطلا لكأس خوان غامبر
• فيورنتينا يفاجيء تشيلسي بهدف رودريجيز في بطولة كأس الأبطال الودية
• الجزيرة الإماراتي يلتقي فلامورتاري فلورى الألباني
• الوصل الإماراتي يخسر وديا من الفتح الرباطي المغربي
• نادي الاتحاد السعودي ينجو من فخ بواتينغ!
• توتنهام يسقط ميلان ويحرز المركز الثالث في كأس أودي
• الوكالة العالمية لمكافحة المنشطات تعتمد معمل قطر
• دوجلاس كوستا يتألق في فوز ودي لبايرن على ريال مدريد
• طفلة بحرينية تثير جدلا واسعا في بطولة العالم للسباحة
• الأهلي الإماراتي يتعادل مع انتر ميلان ودياً
• تقارير تؤكد اقتراب بييلسا من تدريب المكسيك
• سيسكا موسكو وسيلتيك وباتي يتأهلون للدور الفاصل في دوري الأبطال
• الليغا الإسبانية تغزو الصين لمدة 5 سنوات
• بالفيديو .. كريستيانو رونالدو: احب دائما أن أكون جميلا!
• روسيا تخفض ميزانية مونديال 2018
• سبورتنغ لشبونة يتراجع عن فكرة ضم بواتنغ
• محامي صلاح يوضح موقف فيورنتينا من توقيعه مع روما
• دي بروين حائر بين مغامرة البريميرليج وجنة بايرن ميونيخ
• بريمن يعوض رحيل دي سانتو بالتعاقد مع جوهانسون
• ماسكيرانو يبخر أحلام كبار الكالتشيو بتصريح مثير
• كابيلو يروي تفاصيل 25 دقيقة كشفت حقيقة ميسي!
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :â—„ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 21 :
• هلال الأبيض (3-1) الرابطة كوستي
• الأهلي الخرطوم (1-2) هلال كادوقليâ—„ الكأس الدولية للأبطال 2015
• تشيلسي - إنجلترا (0-1) فيورنتينا - إيطالياâ—„ كأس أودي 2015
• توتنهام هوتسبير – إنجلترا (2-0) ميلان - إيطاليا
• ريال مدريد – أسبانيا (0-1) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانياâ—„ كأس جوهان غامبر 2015
• برشلونة - أسبانيا (3-0) روما - إيطالياâ—„ كأس الليبرتادوريس 2015 - النهائي :
• ريفر بليت - الأرجنتين (3-0) تغريز أونال - المكسيكâ—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - دور التمهيدي :
• أستانا - كازاخستان (4 : 3) هلسنكي - فنلندا
• كارباكا اغدام - إذربيجان (0 : 0) سيلتك - إسكوتلندا
• سبارتا براغ - التشيك (2 : 3) سسكا موسكو - روسيا
• باتي - روسيا البيضاء (1 : 0) فيدوتون - المجر
• بازل - سويسرا (1 : 0) ليخ بوزنان - بولندا
• مالمو - السويد (3 : 0) ريد بول - النمسا
• كلوب بروج – بلجيكا (3 : 0) باناثينايكوس - اليونان
• بلجراد - صربيا (4 : 2) ستيوا بوخارست - رومانيا
• سكينديربيو - ألبانيا (2 : 0) ميلسامي - مولدوفا
• شاختار - أوكرانيا (3 : 0) فنربخشة - تركيا
• فيكتوريا - التشيك (0 : 2) ماكابي - الكيان الصهيوني
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :
• فى حفل عشاء نظمه بمنزله امس طالبهم بتنفيذ توجيهات الكوكى
• الكاردينال يعقد امال الشعب السودانى على ﻻعبى الهﻻل
• بى ان تسبورت توثق لعشاء ﻻعبى اﻻزرق مع الكاردينال
• وسط اهتمام ادارى كبير وتواجد اعﻻم كثيف ادى الهﻻل تدريبه الرئيسيه
• رائدات الهلال يدعمن ﻻعبى اﻻزرق بالعصائر والفواكه
• اﻻولتراس تحمس ﻻعبى اﻻزرق وتزفهم بعد المران الرئبسى
• اﻻزرق ادى حصته التدريييه الرئيسيه بنجاح والطبيب يؤكد عودة جميع ﻻعبيه للخدمه
• قوون تواصل نشر اﻻحصائيات المثيره ﻻول مره الهلال يلعب الجوله الرابعه بالمقبره
• المريخ يغلق تدريياته امس ومجلسه يناشد الجماهير بالوقوف خلف الفريق
• قوون تكشف كواليس النقل النلفزيونى لمباراة القمه
• التطوانى يبيع نجمه البارز لسداد الديون
• اجتماع امنى وفنى للهلال والتطوانى ظهر اليوم
• البعثه اﻻداريه للتطوانى تلبى دعوة الكاردينال اليوم
◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاكياس:•
 لبو حفل العشاء الفاخر بمنزل كبير الهلال بقاردن سيتى
• القائد والجنود ملاح وملاح يا فريقيا جاينك صاح
• مباراه اعﻻميه بين الكوكى ولوبيرا نهار اليوم بمكاتب اﻻتحاد وتامين غير مسبوق للتزاكر من التزوير
• الفرقه الهلالية فى قمة الجاهزيه لدك الحصون المغربيه
• بعثه المغرب تصل على دفعتين وتعلن التحدى لمواجهة الغد وتصريحات استفزازيه للسنغالى فال
• اﻻقمار يعاهدون الكاردينال يالقتال والظفر بلقب اﻻبطال
• مريم الصادق المهدى تزور مران الهلال
• طرد المنسق اﻻعﻻمى لنادى المريخ من مران التطوان
• جمال الثعلب يشيد بصهيب الثعلب ويطالب بتخفيف الجرعات اﻻعﻻميه عليه
• نائب رئيس الهلال للاسياد الكره اﻻن فى ملعب اللاعبين
• فوزى المرضى مباراه التطوانى غدا صعبه صبعه جدا
◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :•
 فآل .. الهردومى .. بن حمدان يتوعدون باسقاط اﻻزرق فى المقبرة
• المغرب التطوانى هزيمة الهلال مسالة وقت
• جمال الوالى الخساره امام السطايفه تعنى ضياع الموسم
• الكوكى يكشف التشكيله اﻻنصار يحاصرون حافله الفريق والتطوانى يفجر ازمه ويرفض دار الرياضه
• اﻻبطال يعاهدون الكاردينال على النصر فى قاردن سيتى والعمده يؤكد معركة الجمعه خطيره ونطالب بحناجر الجمهور
• عماد الطيب : التطوانى منافس خطير
• فى المناوره الرئيسيه التى اتسمت بالحماس والجديه..الكوكى يكشف توليفه الموقعه اﻻفريقيه
• الكوكى يفقد صوته فى تدريب الهلال
• الطاقم الكاميرونى يتدرب على هامش مران الهلال
◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :• 
الازرق يؤدي مرانه الختامي مساء اليوم : 
• مقبرة الفرسان جاهزة لدفن التطوان
• أندريا .. نزار وكاريكا يشعلون المران ويهددون طموح المغاربة
• الكاردينال يحذر اللاعبين من الاستهتار ويطالب بالقتال
• مدرب التطواني يتحدى جماهير الهلال .. حكام المباراة يتحسسون ارضية الملعب بمران ساخن
• غليان في منافس الازرق بسبب رئيس النادي .. تدريبات شاقة لحراس الهلال
◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :•
 الهلال يرفع الجاهزية بحضور الروابط التشجيعية والقنوات الفضائية
• الجماهير تزف اللاعبين .. الابطال يلبون دعوة العشاء الكاردينال 
• طبيب الهلال : لا توجد إصابات .. التطواني يصل ويتمرن امس
◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :•
 الهلال يطمئن الانصار في البروفة الرئيسية للتطوان
• المغاربة يخصون "الموسم" بتصريحات مثيرة .. وجوليام يبعثر أوراق الكوكي
• الصحافة المغربية : التطواني يواجه خطر الخروج في أمدرمان
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مفتاح النصر انهم الصفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع فاروق على الابداعات والروائع
مجهود كبير ياحبيب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
 

غارزيتو يلعب على نقاط ضعف الوفاق ويخفي تشكيلته
مدرب وفاق سطيف يقر بتواضع مستوى فريقه قبل مواجهة المريخ ويكشف الأسباب
غارزيتو : لا أشعر بأي ضغوط قبل مواجهة الوفاق واحفظ طريقة لعب المنافس خارج أرضه
عثمان ادروب : بطاقات المقصورة ستدعم خزانة المريخ بنصف مليار
غارزيتو يلعب على نقاط ضعف الوفاق في المران المسائي
غارزيتو يسعى لتجهيز لاعبيه عبر الاجتماعات الفردية
جمال سالم يخضع لتمارين إضافية بعد العودة
بلة جابر يعود للتدريبات
وجبة عشاء تجمع لاعبي المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء عقب نهاية المران
مجلس المريخ يقف على ترتيبات مباراة الوفاق
وفاق سطيف يبلغ المريخ بحضوره مساء الغد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
 

الكاف يفاجئ الهلال بفحص المنشطات قبل مواجهة التطواني بساعات
المريخ يرسم خطط عبور الوفاق خلف الأسوار المغلقة والشاذلي يجمع الفريق على مأدبة عشاء بالاستاد
مجلس الأحمر يجتمع .. يكون لجنة لمحاربة مافيا التذاكر و(الزعيم) تكشف تفاصيل اجتماع المدرب بالمدينة
خلف الأسوار المغلقة .. المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للوفاق وغارزيتو سعيد بالحماس
غارزيتو يجتمع ببكري المدينة ويضعه أمام تحد كبير
مجلس المريخ يجتمع ويطمئن على ترتيبات موقعة الأحد
همد : لا تفريط في النقاط الثلاث

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
 

تدريب تكتيكي مغلق للأحمر .. غارزيتو يختبر تشكيلته ويعتمد خطته لوفاق سطيف
مجلس المريخ يرفع التأهب للدرجة القصوى.. ويشكل حضور مميز في مران الأمس
تحت شعار نبض واحد .. الزاوية تطلق حملة التشجيع الموحد لمباراة الأحد
تلاسن بين ماضوي وزيايه بمعسكر القاهرة .. وغضب في الجزائر على النابي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• فى حفل عشاء نظمه بمنزله امس طالبهم بتنفيذ توجيهات الكوكى
• الكاردينال يعقد امال الشعب السودانى على ï»»عبى الهï»»ل
• بى ان تسبورت توثق لعشاء ï»»عبى اï»»زرق مع الكاردينال
• وسط اهتمام ادارى كبير وتواجد اعï»»م كثيف ادى الهï»»ل تدريبه الرئيسيه
• رائدات الهلال يدعمن ï»»عبى اï»»زرق بالعصائر والفواكه
• اï»»ولتراس تحمس ï»»عبى اï»»زرق وتزفهم بعد المران الرئبسى
• اï»»زرق ادى حصته التدريييه الرئيسيه بنجاح والطبيب يؤكد عودة جميع ï»»عبيه للخدمه
• قوون تواصل نشر اï»»حصائيات المثيره ï»»ول مره الهلال يلعب الجوله الرابعه بالمقبره
• المريخ يغلق تدريياته امس ومجلسه يناشد الجماهير بالوقوف خلف الفريق
• قوون تكشف كواليس النقل النلفزيونى لمباراة القمه
• التطوانى يبيع نجمه البارز لسداد الديون
• اجتماع امنى وفنى للهلال والتطوانى ظهر اليوم
• البعثه اï»»داريه للتطوانى تلبى دعوة الكاردينال اليوم

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• لبو حفل العشاء الفاخر بمنزل كبير الهلال بقاردن سيتى
• القائد والجنود ملاح وملاح يا فريقيا جاينك صاح
• مباراه اعï»»ميه بين الكوكى ولوبيرا نهار اليوم بمكاتب اï»»تحاد وتامين غير مسبوق للتزاكر من التزوير
• الفرقه الهلالية فى قمة الجاهزيه لدك الحصون المغربيه
• بعثه المغرب تصل على دفعتين وتعلن التحدى لمواجهة الغد وتصريحات استفزازيه للسنغالى فال
• اï»»قمار يعاهدون الكاردينال يالقتال والظفر بلقب اï»»بطال
• مريم الصادق المهدى تزور مران الهلال
• طرد المنسق اï»»عï»»مى لنادى المريخ من مران التطوان
• جمال الثعلب يشيد بصهيب الثعلب ويطالب بتخفيف الجرعات اï»»عï»»ميه عليه
• نائب رئيس الهلال للاسياد الكره اï»»ن فى ملعب اللاعبين
• فوزى المرضى مباراه التطوانى غدا صعبه صبعه جدا

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• فآل .. الهردومى .. بن حمدان يتوعدون باسقاط اï»»زرق فى المقبرة
• المغرب التطوانى هزيمة الهلال مسالة وقت
• جمال الوالى الخساره امام السطايفه تعنى ضياع الموسم
• الكوكى يكشف التشكيله اï»»نصار يحاصرون حافله الفريق والتطوانى يفجر ازمه ويرفض دار الرياضه
• اï»»بطال يعاهدون الكاردينال على النصر فى قاردن سيتى والعمده يؤكد معركة الجمعه خطيره ونطالب بحناجر الجمهور
• عماد الطيب : التطوانى منافس خطير
• فى المناوره الرئيسيه التى اتسمت بالحماس والجديه..الكوكى يكشف توليفه الموقعه اï»»فريقيه
• الكوكى يفقد صوته فى تدريب الهلال
• الطاقم الكاميرونى يتدرب على هامش مران الهلال

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الازرق يؤدي مرانه الختامي مساء اليوم :
• مقبرة الفرسان جاهزة لدفن التطوان
• أندريا .. نزار وكاريكا يشعلون المران ويهددون طموح المغاربة
• الكاردينال يحذر اللاعبين من الاستهتار ويطالب بالقتال
• مدرب التطواني يتحدى جماهير الهلال .. حكام المباراة يتحسسون ارضية الملعب بمران ساخن
• غليان في منافس الازرق بسبب رئيس النادي .. تدريبات شاقة لحراس الهلال

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

• الهلال يرفع الجاهزية بحضور الروابط التشجيعية والقنوات الفضائية
• الجماهير تزف اللاعبين .. الابطال يلبون دعوة العشاء الكاردينال
• طبيب الهلال : لا توجد إصابات .. التطواني يصل ويتمرن امس

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :

• الهلال يطمئن الانصار في البروفة الرئيسية للتطوان
• المغاربة يخصون "الموسم" بتصريحات مثيرة .. وجوليام يبعثر أوراق الكوكي
• الصحافة المغربية : التطواني يواجه خطر الخروج في أمدرمان 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الباشا وبلة جابر خارج قائمة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف



بات  في حُكم المؤكد أن يغيب قائد المريخ أحمد الباشا وبلة جابر الظهير الأيمن  عن مباراة الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد في الجولة الرابعة من  دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال بعد أن ابتعد الثنائي عن التدريبات مع الفريق  مؤخراً لفترة طويلة واكتفى احمد الباشا بمتابعة مران الفريق مساء الاربعاء  من الخارج فيما شارك بلة جابر بصورة طبيعية بعد أن كان غاب عن مران  الثلاثاء لأسباب أسرية ويتوقع أن يبعد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للأحمر  الثنائي إلى جانب الحارس ايهاب زغبير ولاعب الوسط مجدي عبد اللطيف عن  قائمة الفريق للقاء وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  مدرب وفاق سطيف: سنحضر للسودان من أجل الفوز على المريخ والعودة بالنقاط إلى الجزائر    
 
 
أكد خير الدين ماضوي، مدرب وفاق سطيف، أنّ فريقه سيتنقل، غدا، إلى  السودان من أجل العودة بالفوز عندما يواجه نادي المريخ ، يوم الأحد، لحساب  الجولة الرابعة لدور مجموعات رابطة أبطال إفريقيا. وقال المدرب السطايفي في  تصريحات لموجز مصر الإخباري”، ، أنه يسعى لقيادة الوفاق للحفاظ على تاجه  القاري: “سنذهب إلى الخرطوم لاقتناص نقاط الفوز ولا بديل لنا عن الفوز،  وهدفنا الحفاظ على اللقب”، مشيرا إلى توفر فريقه على كل الإمكانيات من أجل  بلوغ هذا الهدف، عندما تحدث عن التعداد وقال “نمتلك لاعبين لديهم الإصرار  والعزيمة على مواصلة المهمة حتى النهاية بنجاح، وسيثبتون ذلك في خرجتنا إلى  أم درمان”ويتواجد رفقاء المهاجم بلعميري، منذ الإثمين الماضي، في القاهرة،  حيث برمج المدرب ماضوي تربصا مغلقا قبل التوجه، غدا، إلى العاصمة  السودانية الخرطوم تحسبا لمواجهة نادي المريخ، علما بأن لقاء الذهاب انتهى  بالتعادل الايجابي (1/1) وتحدث المشرف الأول على العارضة الفنية لـ  “الكحلة” عن تألق المنتخب الوطني في السنوات الأخيرة، حيث شبهه بالفترة  التي عاشها “الخضر” في الثمانينات مع جيل رابح ماجر وعصاد وبلومي، حين بلغ  خلالها “الخضر” المونديال مرتين، والآن جيل إسلام سليماني وياسين براهيمي  الذين نجحوا في قيادة الفريق الوطني إلى المونديال للمرة الثانية علي  التوالي واعتبر ماضوي أنّ الطفرة التي تعيشها الجزائر تشبه إلى حد كبير  الانجاز المصري في الفترة ما بين 2006 و2010، عندما حقق “الفراعنة” اللقب  الإفريقي ثلاثة أعوام متتالية. وعن سؤال حول ما إذا كان يستهويه تدريب  المنتخب الوطني، رد ماضوي للمصدر نفسه، قائلا “تولي تدريب المنتخب الوطني  أمر سابق لأوانه، لكنني لا أستبعد الفكرة مستقبلا”.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يصل الخرطوم وينضم للتدريبات



وصل حارس مرمى المريخ، اليوغندي جمال سالم للخرطوم الاربعاء قادماً من كمبالا بعد مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده الأولمبي أمام مصر في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لأولمبياد البرازيل العام المقبل، وانخرط في تحضيرات المريخ حيث شارك في المران الذي أداه الفريق مساء الأربعاء على ملعبه ضمن تحضيرات الفريق لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة يصعد لصدارة الهدافين 

صعد  محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ المعار الى هلال الأبيض الى صدارة  هدافي مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الحالية برصيد تسعة أهداف بعد أن  سجل هدفين في شباك الرابطة كوستي عصر اليوم بالأبيض فيما كان سجل ثلاثة  أهداف مع هلال الأبيض في شباك أهلي مدني وأحرز اللاعب أربعة أهداف عندما  كان يلعب للمريخ في الدورة الأولى من الممتاز ويأتي الطاهر حماد مهاجم  الأمل في المركز الثاني على لائحة الهدافين برصيد ثمانية أهداف ويأتي خلفه  مباشرة محمد احمد بشة لاعب الهلال واوغستين اوكراه محترف المريخ برصيد سبعة  أهداف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسح هلال  الاُبَيِّض الصاعد للممتاز هذا الموسم أحزانه وآثار خسارته الاسبوع الماضي  من الهلال 1-3، بالفوز الأربعاء على ضيفه فريق الرابطة كوستي بنتيجة 3-1,  وذلك بإستاد مدينة الأبيض بغرب السودان الأوسط ضمن الأسبوع 21 ببطولة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.أحزر أهداف هلال الأبيض كل من مفضل  محمد الحسن في الدقيقة 49, وعنكبة هدفين الدقيقتين 68 و85.وشهد الشوط الأول  تقاسما للآداء من الفريقي ولكن كان هلال الابيض هو الأخطر في الوصول  للمرمى من خلال اضمن الفرص الضائعة لمنهد الكاهر في الدقيقة 36 حينماأخترق  قلب دفاع الرابطة وموه بمدافعين وتجاوزهما بمهارة داخل الست يارداتت وواجه  المرمى الممكشوف وسدد كرة ارضية مرت جوار القائم الأيمن ورد عليه بعد دقيقة  الغيني كريستوفر بسديدة قوية وخطيرة فوق المرمى.وأفلحت تبديلات هلال  الابيض في الشوط الثاني بدخول السماني في صناعةة اللعب اليسرى وعنكبة في  الهجوم في تحويل كفة اللعب لتنتج الأهداف الثلاثة من مفضل هدفو وعنكبة  هدفين.وقد شهدت المباراة حالة طرد للظهير الأيسر لهلال الأبيض جلال السيد  للمخاشنة مع أحد لاعبي الرابطة ليكمل فريقه المباراة ناقصاً منذ الدقيقة  70، وفي الجزء الأخير من المباراةهطلت الأمطار علي الملعب ولكنها لم تعيق  سير اللعب، ليعلن الحكم محمد هاشم نهاية المباراة بفوز هلال الابيض على  الرابطة كوستي 3-0، بالنتيجة إرتفع الهلال بنقاطه الى 30 وبقي الرابطة في  18 نقطة وقد أزمت هذه الخسارة موقف الفريق كثيرا في الترتيب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي يفاجئ الأهلي بثنائية

حقق  هلال كادوقلي فوزا مثيرا على الأهلي 2 / 1 مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم في  الجولة 21 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب الخرطوم ورفع هلال كادوقلي  رصيده إلى 16 نقطة وتجمد الأهلي في 19 وهو اول فوز يحققه هلال كادوقلي  على الأهلي في العاصمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ تكمل الجاهزية لقيادة التشجيع في لقاء الوفاق



تواصل جماهير المريخ بكل مسمياتها بقيادة الاولتراس ولجنة التعبئة وتجمع الروابط استعداداتها وتجهيزاتها لقيادة التشجيع في مباراة الفريق الأحد أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال، ويتوقع أن تتدافع جماهير المريخ بكثافة نحو الاستاد لمساندة المريخ في أهم مباراة له في مشواره في دور المجموعتين من دوري الأبطال خاصة وأنها تعلم أن الفوز على الوفاق يقرب الفريق كثيراً من التأهل للدور نصف النهائي من المسابقة، وتستعد جماهير المريخ كذلك للسير مع الفريق في كل مبارياته الولائية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز رافعة شعار (لن تسير وحدك يا زعيم).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس المريخ يصل الخرطوم وينخرط في تحضيرات الفريق



جمال سالم انخرط اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ في تحضيرات الفريق عقب وصوله للخرطوم الاربعاء قادماً من يوغندا بعد مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده الأولمبي أمام مصر في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لاولمبياد البرازيل العام المقبل وانخرط جمال سالم في تحضيرات المريخ حيث شارك في المران الذي أداه الفريق مساء الأربعاء على ملعبه والذي جاء ضمن تحضيرات الفريق لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الاحد في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال، يذكر أن جمال سالم كان غاب عن مباراتي المريخ في الدوري الممتاز أمام هلال ومريخ الفاشر وترك مهمة حراسة المرمى في تلك المباراتين للحارس الدولي المعز محجوب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*كل القوة القلعة جوووووووووة

عايزين انجاز واعجاز من جمهور المريخ عايزين الكل داخل الاستاد عايزين تشجيع متواصل

عايزين نضرب الرقم القياسي في عدد الجماهير عايزين الكل يعرف ان المريخ يمثل امة يمثل وطن كامل

ارجوكم يامريخاب الداخل ارفعوا روؤسنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏مريخابâ€¬ ساس واساس يخططون بانتظام لمفاجأت مدهشه في طريقه التشجيع من خلال معركة التحدي أمام وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل :-

عقد المكتب التنفيذي لمريخاب ساس واساس اجتماعا خاصا ناقش فيه كيفيه الاستعداد لمباراة المريخ المرتقبه ،امام وفاق اسطيف الجزائري في الجوله الرابعة من دوري مجموعات ابطال افريقيا،الأحد المقبل باستاد المريخ قي تمام العاشرة مساء بتوقيت السودان .

وقرر المكتب التنفيذي لساس واساس حشد كل عضويته في الخرطوم والولايات وحثهم علي التواجد في المدرجات من اجل مؤازره الزعيم ..كما قام المكتب بتكوين بعض اللجان بقياده محمد الامين عوض الكريم رئيس مريخاب ساس واساس وعضويه كل من .امين المال عرفات الساري وامين الاعلام والناطق الرسمي عدنان ابو سفالة ..ومسؤول قطاع الجماهير هاني منصور عبدالرحيم وامين العضويه سراج الدين محمدين و نائب امين الإعلام عكرمه البروف ، من اجل تجهيز معدات التشجيع وحشد عضويه ساس واساس بالتنسيق والاتفاق مع بعض الروابط والمجموعات المريخيه من أجل قياده وتوحيد التشجيع في المدرجات.

كما اعلن اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي لمريخاب ساس واساس مسؤليتهم التامة عن قيادة التشجيع بالصورة التي تجعل لاعبي المريخ يبدعوا في الملعب ويقدموا افضل مالديهم حتي يحققوا النصر الذي ينشده الجميع ..
وناشد قطاع الجماهير بمريخاب ساس واساس كل الجماهير المريخية عامة بان يتواجدوا في المدرجات بالزي الأحمر والأصفر والطبول والنوبات والاعلام من اجل مناصرة الزعيم .

وما النصر الا من عند الله
â€«عدنانâ€¬ ابوسفالة
الأمين الإعلامي. والناطق الرسمي باسم مريخاب ساس واساس.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مبادرة متفردة من ملتقى الصفوة
تكريم أنيق لسالمون وشيبوب بمكاتب الصدى إلى جانب حاتم عبد الغفار
جابسون: أجد كل حب من الجماهير وجاهز للمباراة الصعبة أمام الوفاق

 


التيجاني محمد أحمد

في مبادرة رائعة وجدت الاستحسان قام ملتقى الصفوة العالمي المريخي بتكريم نجمي المريخ سالمون وشيبوب تقديراً للأداء المتميز للنجمين في رحلة الفريق الأخيرة إلى الجزائر مثلما تم تكريم قائد البعثة الظافرة السيد حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس القطاع الرياضي تقديراً للأدوار الكبيرة التي قام بها في رئاسة البعثة ووجدت المبادرة استحساناً كبيراً من المحتفى بهم وأجمعوا على أنها جاءت في توقيت مناسب حتى تمنح اللاعبين الذين تم تكريمهم دفعة معنوية مهمة قبل المباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام وفاق سطيف.

تشرفت مكاتب صحيفة الصدى باستقبال التكريم الأنيق الذي أقامه ملتقى الصفوة المريخي لأبطال رحلة الجزائر سالمون وشيبوب وحاتم عبد الغفار وقال سامي حسن رئيس الملتقى إنهم درجوا على دعم المريخ بتحفيز المبرزين من نجومه والاحتفاء باللاعبين الذين يتألقون في المباريات الأفريقية ويؤثرون في نتائج الفريق بغرض منحهم دفعة معنوية تساعدهم على المزيد من الإجادة والتألق في مقبل المباريات وأشار سامي إلى أن تكريم المحترف النيجيري سالمون جاء في وقته تماماً لأن هذا اللاعب يقدم الآن نموذجاً للاعب المنضبط الذي يتحدث مردوده الفني عن لاعب متميز وصاحب قدرات نوعية عرف كيف يحافظ عليها بانضباطه الشديد وإصراره على الاستفادة من التدريبات وعلى تقديم أفضل مالديه في المباريات مبيناً أن سالمون أسهم مع زملائه بجهد كبير في النتائج المميزة التي حققها الفريق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وتحدث سامي عن تكريم النجم الواعد شرف شيبوب وقال إنه استحق هذا التكريم لأنه قدم مباريات أكبر من عمره بكثير ودخل قلوب الجماهير بسرعة بموهبته النادرة وإصراره على تقديم نفسه بصورة مميزة في جميع المباريات التي نال فيها فرصة المشاركة مبيناً أن شيبوب ورفاقه من لاعبي الفريق الرديف يمثلون مستقبل المريخ الباهر وتوقع سامي أن يقدم شيبوب الكثير للمريخ وأن يصبح اللاعب رقم واحد في الفرقة الحمراء حال مضى قدماً في طريق الاجتهاد والتميز.

سامي بابكر: سنتبنى المراحل السنية قريباً

من جانبه قال سامي بابكر نائب رئيس ملتقى الصفوة إن تكريم المبدعين من نجوم المريخ عقب كل مباراة أفريقية أقل ما يمكن تقديمه لدعم المسيرة الأفريقية للفرقة الحمراء مشيراً إلى أنهم اختاروا أن يكون هذا التكريم قبل المباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظر الأحمر أمام وفاق سطيف حتى تمنح اللاعبين دفعة قوية للظهور بصورة مميزة في تلك المباراة وامتدح سامي المستوى المميز الذي قدمه سالمون في جميع المباريات التي شارك فيها وصنع من خلالها الفارق لمصلحة فريقه برزانته الواضحة وقدراته العالية التي جعلته يعرف كيف يضبط إيقاع ألعاب المريخ في خط الوسط كما امتدح المستوى الرائع للنجم الواعد شرف شيبوب وكشف سامي بابكر عن رغبتهم في تبني المراحل السنية في المستقبل القريب وتقديم الدعم المطلوب لهذا القطاع المهم حتى يمضي قدماً في تقديم المزيد من المواهب من أمثال شيبوب للفريق الأول مبيناً أن لديهم مساهمات شهرية بغرض تقديم الدعم المطلوب للمريخ، وأفصح سامي عن رغبتهم في تجميع كل مجموعات تشجيع المريخ للاستفادة من ما تقدمه في دعم مادي معتبر يسهم في دعم خزينة نادي المريخ مؤكداً أن يرغبون في أن يكون التنافس بين المجموعات في كيفية تقديم الدعم المطلوب لخزينة النادي، وتقدم سامي بجزيل شكره وتقديره للسيد مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة الصدى الذي رحّب كثيراً بمبادرات هذه المجموعة وكان حريصاً على حضور التكريم لولا ظروف سفره للقاهرة كما أشاد بالأستاذ مامون أبوشيبة رئيس التحرير وطاقم الصحيفة على احتفائهم الكبير بنجوم المريخ الذين أفرحوا القبيلة الحمراء بأداء مميز في الجزائر.

أحمد علام: أقل ما يمكن تقديمه للمريخ

من جانبه قال أحمد علام الإداري بملتقى الصفوة المريخي إن تكريم حاتم عبد الغفار وسالمون وشيبوب أقل ما يمكن تقديمه لهؤلاء الأبطال الذين تحملوا الكثير وقدّموا كل مالديهم للمريخ في أصعب مباراتين بالجزائر أمام اتحاد العاصمة ووفاق سطيف وتمنى علام أن يمنح هذا التكريم دفعة كبرى لسالمون وشيبون حتى يقدم النجمان أفضل مالديهما في المباراة الأفريقية المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف وسجل أحمد إشادة كبرى بالمحترف النيجيري سالمون وقال إنه محترف حقيقي ومنضبط استطاع أن يضع بصمته بقوة في أداء الفرقة الحمراء مثلما أشاد بشرف شيبون وقال إن تجربته تؤكد أن لرديف المريخ الكثير من المواهب التي يستطيع أن يقدمها للفريق الأول.

حاتم عبد الغفار: جماهير المريخ تستحق التكريم

من جانبه قال حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ إن الجماهير الحمراء هي التي تستحق التكريم على الأدوار البطولية التي تقوم بها في دعم فريقها ومساندته في أصعب المباريات الأفريقية والمحلية وامتدح حاتم الجماهير الحمراء ووصفها باللاعب رقم واحد وتوقّع منها أن تقوم بدور مؤثر في المباراة الأفريقية المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف وشكر حاتم ملتقى الصفوة على مبادراته المتفردة مؤكداً أنهم يحملون كل وُد وتقدير لأسرة هذا الملتقى الذي درج على تكريم كل المبدعين والمبرزين من لاعبي المريخ بغرض التأكيد على أن هناك من يحتفي بمن يجتهد ويقدم العطاء الثر مؤكداً أن أي لاعب يثبت تميزه سيجد كل احتفاء وتقدير من ملتقى الصفوة المريخي.

سالمون جابسون:

ملتقى الصفوة منحنا دفعة مهمة قبل مواجهة الوفاق

تقدم سالمون جابسون نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء بجزيل شكره وتقديره لملتقى الصفوة العالمي المريخي على تحفيزه لهم وقال إن هذا التكريم سيمنحه دافعاً أكبر للإجادة والتألق في المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف مبيناً أنه يحمل الكثير من الحُب والتقدير لجماهير المريخ الوفية التي ظل تشجعه وتسانده حتى لعبت دوراً كبيراً في تألقه ونجوميته وأبان سالمون أن التكريم الذي وجده من أسرة ملتقى الصفوة يعتبر تكريم لكل زملائه اللاعبين الذين كانوا كلمة السر في المستوى الجيد الذي ظهر به في مباراتي اتحاد العاصمة ووفاق سطيف وتمنى سالمون أن تواصل الجماهير الحمراء دعمها المعنوي الكبير لفريقها في المباراة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف الأحد مبيناً أن هذه المباراة صعبة للغاية ولديها حسابات دقيقة وسيعمل كل فريق من أجل كسبها لذلك لن تكون المهمة سهلة الا حال توافر دعم معنوي كبير من الجماهير حتى نتخطى عقبة الوفاق ونتقدم أكثر نحو نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يلعب على نقاط ضعف الوفاق في المران المسائي



واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة وتدرب الفريق مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين حيث أخضع غارزيتو فريقه لتدريبات مختلفة بدأت بتمارين الإحماء وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية وتمارين خاصة على اللعب من لمسة واحدة ومن ثم قسّم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وأجرى تقسيمة لم تكشف عن ملامح التشكيل الذي يرغب في الاعتماد عليه في مباراة الوفاق وركّز في التقسيمة على كيفية أن يلعب المهاجمون على أخطاء دفاع وفاق سطيف للاستفادة من الثغرات الموجودة فيه خاصة في جانب الكرات المعكوسة التي سجل منها الأحمر هدف التعادل في جولة الذهاب مثلما درّب اللاعبين على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء في حين درّب المدافعين على كيفية التصدي لنقاط القوة في وفاق سطيف والمتمثلة في خطر الكرات المعكوسة والضربات الثابتة وترجمتها إلى أهداف حيث درّب المدافعين لفترة طويلة على كيفية إبعاد خطر الكرات المعكوسة والتصدي للضربات الثابتة.

وجبة عشاء تجمع لاعبي المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء عقب نهاية المران

سعى غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ لتخفيف الضغط على لاعبيه ولكسر حِدة التدريبات عندما أقدم على إقامة حفل عشاء للاعبين بإستاد المريخ عقب نهاية المران المسائي تم من خلاله ذبح الخراف وأمضى اللاعبون وقتاً طيباً مع الجهاز الفني وتعاهد الجميع على الاجتهاد والأداء الجاد وتقديم مباراة بطولية أمام وفاق سطيف حتى يتمكن الأحمر من خطف الفوز والتقدم بقوة في رحلة البحث عن إحدى بطاقتي التأهل لنصف النهائي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يبلغ المريخ بحضوره مساء الغد 

 أبلغت   إدارة وفاق سطيف نادي المريخ بوصول بعثتها الخرطوم في السابعة من مساء   الجمعة على متن طائرة الخطوط المصرية وسيتكفل وفاق سطيف بكل ترتيبات إقامته   في حين سيوفر المريخ سيارات خاصة للبعثة مع تقديم كل المساعدات المطلوبة   للنادي الجزائري الذي تعامل مع المريخ باحترام كبير ووفّر له كل ما طلبه   طوال فترة إقامته في العلمة بصورة فرضت على إدارة المريخ أن تقرر معاملة   الوفاق بصورة جيدة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عثمان أدروب : مشروع البطاقة فئة المليون جنيه سيحقق نصف مليار للخزانة الحمراء
نثق في تجاوب الأقطاب والمقتدرين مع المبادرة وأعضاء المجلس شرعوا في شراء بطاقاتهم



شمس الدين الأمين

توقّع السيد عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ أن يحقق مشروع البطاقة فئة المليون جنيه المخصصة للمقصورة في مباراة الأحمر الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف نجاحاً معتبراً وأن يدعم الخزانة الحمراء بمبلغ نصف مليار جنيه لمقابلة المنصرفات العالية التي ظلت تواجه المريخ في مشواره الأفريقي مشيراً إلى أنهم جهّزوا 500 بطاقة من فئة المليون جنيه حتى تحقق مبلغ نصف مليار في غضون ساعات مشدداً على أهمية أن يتجاوب الأقطاب والمقتدرين من محبي المريخ مع هذا المشروع الذي يتيح الفرصة لكل أبناء المريخ لدعم المسيرة الأفريقية لناديهم.

قال عثمان أدروب إن البيع بالبطاقة فئة المليون جنيه والتي تتيح لحاملها متابعة مباراة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف من المقصورة الرئيسية أو الـVIP بدأ اعتباراً من صباح أمس مؤكداً أن هذه البطاقة فرض عين على كل أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حتى يتقدم البقية الصفوف للحصول على بطاقتهم متوقعاً أن يتم بيع جميع البطاقات قبل يوم من المباراة لأن غالبية محبي المريخ ينتظرون الفرصة من أجل دعم المسيرة الأفريقية للفرقة الحمراء، وقال أدروب إنه واثق من أن هذا المشروع سيحقق نجاحاً كبيراً وسيوفر دعماً لا مثيل له للخزانة الحمراء مبيناً أن أعضاء مجلس الإدارة شرعوا في شراء تذاكرهم اعتباراً من يوم أمس وبانتهاء اليوم الخميس سيكون كل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة قد حصلوا على بطاقاتهم بعد أن طبّقوا هذا القرار على كل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بما في ذلك الضباط الأربعة.

نحلم بدخل قياسي

قال عثمان أدروب إنه وحال توفير مبلغ نصف مليار من البطاقات التي قاموا بطباعتها فإن مباراة الفريق الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف ستحقق رقماً قياسياً لأن الجماهير الحمراء ظلت دوماً في الموعد في مثل هذه المباريات ولم تخذلهم أبداً مبيناً أن كل المباريات الأفريقية التي خاضها المريخ كان فيها الجمهور الأحمر ينافس نفسه في الارقام القياسية في الدخل مراهناً على أن جماهير المريخ تستطيع أن تتخطى نصف المليار وفي حال بيع البطاقات فإن عائد المباراة سيتجاوز المليار جنيه وبالتالي سيمثل دعماً معتبراً لخزانة نادي المريخ في توقيت بالغ الأهمية والفريق تنتظره مباريات أفريقية صعبة للغاية بعد أن صرف المجلس الكثير من المال في الفترة الماضية بسبب الرحلة والإقامة الطويلة في الجزائر مؤكداً أن هذا الدعم سيؤكد أن المجلس ليس وحده وأن كل محبي المريخ وجماهيره يسهمون في تحمل تبعات المرحلة.

الفريق في أفضل حالاته

طمأن عثمان ادروب جماهير المريخ على جاهزية فريق الكرة للمباراة الأفريقية الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف مبيناً أن الأحمر تجاوز ما حدث في مباراة مريخ الفاشر وتدرب الفريق بجدية كبيرة ووصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يمنع المريخ من تقديم مباراة جيدة وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة أمام منافسه الجزائري حال توافر له الدعم الجماهيري المطلوب الذي رجّح كفة الفريق في أصعب المباريات وأكد ادروب أن جماهير المريخ ستكون في الموعد وستلعب دورها على أكمل وجه في تشجيع الفريق ودفعه لتخطي عقبة منافسه الجزائري.

غارزيتو طرد كل المخاوف

أكد عثمان أدروب أن الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء أبلغ مجلس الإدارة باكتمال تحضيرات الفريق ووصوله إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية وطمأن المجلس على أن فريقه قادر على تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف وأشاد أدروب بالتفاف مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ خلف فريق الكرة مؤكداً أن المجلس ليس وحده وكل محبي المريخ على قلب رجل واحد خلف فريقهم حتى يتخطى عقبة حامل لقب دوري الأبطال ويواصل مشواره بقوة في البطولة الأفريقية.

إشادة بالإعلام المريخي

سجل عثمان أدروب إشادة كبرى بالإعلام المريخي وقال إنه تصدى للدفاع عن ناديه ببسالة طيلة فترة المعسكر الإعدادي بالجزائر وعاد ليقوم بدوره على أكمل وجه في مساعدة الفريق على التماسك بعد التعادل مع السلاطين فضلاً عن استنفار الإعلام المريخي للجماهير وبث الحماس في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق نتيجة مميزة أمام وفاق سطيف وأبان ادروب أن الأحمر يسير على الطريق الصحيح وسيقدم مباراة للذكرى أمام وفاق سطيف لأن هناك إصرار كبير وسط اللاعبين والجهاز الفني على كسب هذه المباراة بالتحديد لأن الفوز فيها من شأنه يبعد وفاق سطيف من المنافسة وبالتالي سيقترب المريخ أكثر من الوصول إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وعاد أدروب للحديث عن الأدوار البطولية التي قامت بها جماهير المريخ في جميع المباريات الأفريقية مبيناً أن الأحمر ولولا جماهيره لغادر دوري الأبطال من الأدوار التمهيدية لأن الجميع يذكرون الوقفة التاريخية لجماهير المريخ في موقعة عزام والتي فتحت الباب أمام المريخ ليواصل انطلاقته بقوة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا حتى أصبح الآن من أقوى المرشحين للوصول إلى نصف النهائي والمنافسة على اللقب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى) : لا أشعر بأي ضغط وفريقي قادر على قهر الوفاق
ثلاثة أيام كافية لإكمال الإعداد وأثق في أن الجماهير ستكون في الموعد



شمس الدين الأمين

أكد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء جاهزية فريقه للمباراة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف الأحد بإستاد المريخ وقال غارزيتو في تصريحات لـ(الصدى) إن فريقه في أفضل حالاته ويتدرب بشكل ممتاز وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يجعله يشعر بأي نوع من الضغوط مراهناً على أن الأيام الثلاثة التي تفصل بينه والمواجهة كفيلة بتجهيز فريقه بالشكل المطلوب لتقديم مباراة جيدة والخروج بنتيجة طيبة أمام سطيف كما تحدث غارزيتو عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء قال غارزيتو إن فريقه جاهز لأداء مباراة جيدة وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة أمام وفاق سطيف بعد أن بذل مجهوداً كبيراً من أجل إعادة صياغة فريقه وتصحيح كل الأخطاء التي ظهرت في الفترة الأخيرة حتى يظهر فريقه في أفضل حالاته أمام منافسه الجزائري وأضاف: نتدرب بصورة ممتازة للغاية وفريقي الآن في وضع بدني ومعنوي ممتاز ولا يوجد ما يدعو للقلق، أمامي ثلاثة أيام أرى أنها كافية تماماً لوصول فريقي لكامل جاهزيته وبالتالي ظهوره بصورة مميزة أمام وفاق سطيف لأننا لابد أن نكون في كامل جاهزيتنا حتى نقدم مباراة مميزة ونخرج بنتيجة طيبة.

لا أشعر بأي ضغط

رفض غارزيتو الحديث عن أن مباراة سطيف هي التي تحدد تأهل فريقه من عدمه وقال إن مثل هذا الحديث من شأنه أن يضع فريقه تحت الضغط في حين أنه شخصياً لا يشعر بأي ضغط قبل مواجهة الوفاق ويرى أن فريقه لديه القدرة في أداء مباراة جيدة دون أي ضغوط تذكر حتى يلعب الفريق هذه المباراة بتركيز عالٍ يساعده في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث وتابع غارزيتو: يجب أن نتذكر أن هذه المباراة على الأرض التي تأقلمنا على اللعب فيها وسُنحظى بمناصرة كبيرة من جماهيرنا التي صنعت الفارق لمصلحتنا في كل المباريات الأفريقية التي لعبناها بإستاد المريخ وأنا واثق من أن الجماهير ستكون في الموعد كما عودّتنا ولن تتأثر بقرار إغلاق التدريبات لأن دواعي القرار وجدت تفهماً كبيراً من جماهير المريخ لأنني لا أسعى الا لأداء التدريبات بدرجة عالية من التركيز حتى يظهر الفريق بالشكل الذي يرضي القاعدة الجماهيرية العريضة سيما وأننا نلعب في مواجهة منافس لا يُستهان به ويكفي أنه بطل آخر نسخة من دوري الأبطال ومالم يكن فريقي في كامل تركيزه لن يستطيع أن يحقق النتيجة التي خططنا لها.

لست مهتماً بنتيجة الذهاب

نفى غارزيتو أن تكون نتيجة التعادل التي انتهت عليها مباراة المريخ والوفاق بسطيف دليل على أفضلية فريقه وعلى قدرته في كسب مباراته أمام سطيف في كل الأحوال وأضاف: مباراة الذهاب انتهت تماماً ولا داعي للحديث عنها في هذا التوقيت لأنها لا تعبّر عن أفضليتنا على سطيف وقدرتنا على قهره في كل الأحوال ومالم يلعب فريقي بتركيزٍ عالٍ وبإصرار كبير من أجل الفوز سيجد مصاعب كبيرة لذلك لا أفضّل الحديث عن تفوقنا في مباراة الذهاب لأننا نبحث عن تفوق جديد في جولة الإياب.

أعرف الوفاق جيداً

وعن الأشياء التي تجعل وفاق سطيف يلعب بشكل أفضل خارج أرضه قال غارزيتو إنه يحفظ المنافس عن ظهر قلب ويعرف الأسلوب الذي يلعب به في أرضه وذلك الذي يتبعه خارج أرضه وبالتالي فهو متحسب لكل السيناريوهات وواثق من أن فريقه سيكون في الموعد وسيجهض كل الخطط الهجومية التي سيلجأ إليها وفاق سطيف بحثاً عن انتصار خارج الأرض يحافظ على حظوظه في الدفاع عن لقبه ولذلك لا أتوقع أي مفاجأة في مباراتنا أمام الوفاق بالقلعة الحمراء.

لن نتأثر بما حدث في الفاشر

استبعد غارزيتو أن يتأثر فريقه نفسياً أو فنياً بالهزة التي تعرض لها في الفاشر عندما قبل التعادل أمام السلاطين وقال إن المنافسة التي يلعب فيها المريخ الأحد مختلفة تماماً عن تلك التي لعب فيها بالفاشر ولذلك لا علاقة مطلقاً للمباريات المحلية بالأفريقية ولو لم يكن كذلك لما خسر المريخ من مريخ الفاشر في أرضه بهدف ثم عاد وقهر عزام بثلاثة أهداف، المباريات الأفريقية لها حسابات مختلفة ونتعامل معها بحسابات دقيقة لذلك لا أتوقع مطلقاً أن يكون هناك أي تأثير لمباراة السلاطين على مظهر فريقي في لقاء وفاق سطيف، وأبان غارزيتو أن فريقه يسعى دائماً لأن يكون الأفضل في المباريات الأفريقية ويبادر بالتسجيل حتى يتحرر من الضغوط وراهن على أن الأحمر سيكون كذلك في مباراته أمام الوفاق.

الحديث عن التأهل سابق لأوانه

شدّد غارزيتو على أهمية التعامل مع وفاق سطيف بالحد الأعلى من الاهتمام لأنه مازال فريقاً مميزاً يستطيع أن يفعل الكثير إن لم يتعامل معه المريخ بالجدية المطلوبة وأضاف: يجب أن نحتاط لكل شئ وأن نرتّب كل التفاصيل الصغيرة بعناية والا نترك أي شئ للظروف وأنا حريص على أن يكون فريقي في كامل جاهزيته حتى يظهر بصورة ممتازة أمام وفاق سطيف، يجب أن نعمل بقوة حتى نحقق أهدافنا لأننا بحاجة إلى عمل كبير حتى نتفوق على فريق استطاع الموسم المنصرم أن يظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال وشدّد غارزيتو على ضرورة عدم الحديث مطلقاً عن تأهل المريخ والحديث بلغة الحسابات لأن مثل هذه التفاصيل سيأتي أوانها لذلك يجب أن يكون كل تركيزنا على مباراة وفاق سطيف.

غارزيتو يسعى لتجهيز لاعبيه عبر الاجتماعات الفردية

نشط الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء في عقد اجتماعات متواصلة مع لاعبيه قبل المباراة المهمة التي تنتظرهم أمام وفاق سطيف وهي ذات الطريقة التي اتبعها قبل مواجهة الوفاق بسطيف حيث جهّز فريقه بسلاح الاجتماعات الفردية لنجومه وشرح الدور المطلوب من كل لاعب عبر اجتماع خاص به حتى يشعر كل لاعب بأهميته عند المدير الفني، فبعد الاجتماع المطول الذي عقده غارزيتو مع مهاجم الفريق الأول بكري المدينة اجتمع كذلك مع القائد أحمد الباشا الذي ظل يقدم له مساعدات كبيرة واستشارات فنية قيمة في المباريات الأفريقية، وقبل تدريب الفريق مساء أمس اجتمع براجي وعلاء الدين يوسف ويتوقع أن يمضي غارزيتو قدماً في اجتماعاته ومشاوراته مع كبار النجوم حتى يجهّز فريقه بصورة مثالية لمواجهة الوفاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤتمر صحفي لغارزيتو وخير الدين مضوي ظهر السبت 


 عقدت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري اجتماعا ظهر أمس بقاعة  الاجتماعات بالاتحاد السوداني, للمباراة المقررة فى العاشرة مساء يوم  الاحد الاجتماع برئاسة د. حسن ابوجبل الامين العام للاتحاد بحضور عدد من  التنفيذيين بالاتحاد العام والمحلي يتقدمهم السيد علي الامين وابوالقاسم  العوض وعبدالعظيم وحضر من جانب المريخ السيد متوكل احمد نائب الأمين العام  والمنسق الإعلامي سالم سعيد بحضور ممثل الشركة الراعية فايف سبورت هشام  جمعة وممثل الشرطة العقيد الشبلي ابوعاقلة وتم الاتفاق على الضوابط المنظمة  للمباراة حسب متطلبات الاتحاد الافريقي (الكاف) وتحديد فئات دخول المباراة  وتنظيم عملية الدخول ومنافشة الخطة الأمنية للمباراة واطمأنت اللجنة على  ترتيب حضور واستقبال الحكام والمراقبين والفريق الضيف, الحكام والمراقبين  تم الحجز لهم فى فندق السلام روتانا, كما سيصل فريق وفاق سطيف يوم الجمعة 7  أغسطس فى السابعة والنصف مساء وقام بالحجز بفندق كورنثيا وتم الاتفاق على  ان يكون الاجتماع الأمني يوم السبت فى الساعة الحادية عشرة ظهراً والاجتماع  الفني الساعة الثانية عشرة والساعة الواحدة المؤتمر الصحفي الذى يسبق  المباراة وسيكون هناك مؤتمر صحفي يسبق المباراة فى الساعة الواحدة ظهر  السبت بقاعة الاجتماعات فى الاتحاد العام بحضور مدربي الفريقين ولاعب اساسي  من كل فريق وتقرر أن يكون آخر موعد لدخول الاعلاميين للاستاد فى الساعة  الثامنة والنصف اي قبل ساعة ونصف من بداية المباراة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد السلام حميدة يحذّر دفاع المريخ من خطر الكرات المعكوسة


حذّر  عبد السلام حميدة نجم الطرف الأيمن السابق بالفرقة الحمراء خط دفاع المريخ  من خطورة وفاق سطيف في الكرات المعكوسة وترجمتها إلى أهداف وقال إن المريخ  مُطالب بممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط والذي يحرم أطراف الوفاق من التقدم  وإرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى تماماً مثلما حدث في مباراة الذهاب  والتي نجح من خلالها غارزيتو في حرمان وفاق سطيف من الاستفادة من إرسال  الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى لأن كل محاولات الوفاق كانت تنتهي في خط الوسط  وأشاد عبد السلام بالعناصر المميزة التي يعتمد عليها المريخ في المنطقة  الخلفية مشيراً إلى أن غارزيتو لا يهمل الدفاع مطلقاً بل يبدأ هجومه من خط  الدفاع ويحاول قدر الإمكان أن يؤمّن المنطقة الخلفية بصورة لا تسمح للمنافس  بالتسجيل وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يحقق مبتغاه من المباريات التي يلعبها على أرضه  حتى لو سجل هدفاً وحيداً مثلما حدث في مباراة الترجي وتمنى عبد السلام أن  ينفّذ اللاعبون ما يطلبه المدير الفني لأنه يعرف المنافس جيداً ويعرف كيف  يضع الطريقة التي تقود المريخ لقهر منافسه الجزائري. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدر الدين بخيت: دفاع المريخ يضم عناصر مميزة بخبرات نوعية

توقّع بدر الدين بخيت أحد فرسان جيل مانديلا ونجم وسط المريخ السابق أن يقوم دفاع الفرقة الحمراء بدور كبير في المباراة الأفريقية التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف برغم وجود عناصر مميزة في الجانب الهجومي للفريق الجزائري وأشار بدر الدين إلى أن دفاع المريخ ورغم الانتقادات التي تعرض لها لكنه ظل يقوم بدور كبير في تأمين المنطقة الخلفية بصورة سهّلت كثيراً من مهمة المهاجمين وصناع اللعب في التقدم من أجل الوصول إلى شباك المنافسين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طارق المعتصم يؤجل سفره إلى إيطاليا

أجّل طارق سيد المعتصم نائب رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ سفره إلى ايطاليا إلى يوم السبت القادم بسبب بعض الإجراءات المهمة، وكان طارق المعتصم أعلن سفره إلى ايطاليا من أجل اكمال اجراءات التعاقد مع المدرب الأجنبي الذي سيشرف على فرق المراحل السنية بالنادي في المرحلة المقبلة، من جهة أخرى تسلم أبوبكر الطيب مقرر القطاع خطابات التعيين من المكتب التنفيذي ومعها خطاب البنك لتحديد مكان لفتح الحساب لأصحاب التوقيع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد ضفر في حوار مثير مع الصدى : أثق في الوصول لشباك الوفاق حتى لو شاركت كبديل
لا أجد نفسي في خانة بعينها وجاهز للعب في كل الوظائف
نعم.. مستواي تراجع كثيراً لكن انتظروني لتروني بصورة جديدة الأحد



وائل السر

أصبح جوكر الفرقة الحمراء أحمد ضفر مرشحاً فوق العادة للظهور منذ البداية في المباراة الأفريقية المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف حتى يستعيد كل أراضيه المفقودة بعد أن كان ضفر من أبرز هدافي المريخ في الأبطال لكنه توقف عن الإرسال منذ بلوغ الفريق مرحلة المجموعات حيث عانده الحظ أمام العلمة ولم يظهر بالشكل المطلوب أمام الاتحاد وشارك في الدقائق الأخيرة أمام الوفاق بسطيف لذلك حاصرته الصدى بالأسئلة الصعبة فتفضّل مشكوراً بالإجابة عليها كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر السطور التالية:

* كيف تنظرون لمباراتكم المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف؟

هي مباراة صعبة بكل تأكيد لأنها أمام فريق قوي ومحترم ويكفيه تميزاً أنه بطل النسخة الأخيرة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا لذلك نرى أن مهمتنا لن تكون سهلة.

* ماذا تريدون من هذه المباراة؟

كنا نخطط للعودة بنقطتين من الجزائر لكن الخسارة التي فرضها عليها الحكم المالي مامادو كيتا في مباراة اتحاد العاصمة جعلت لقاء وفاق سطيف بالخرطوم لا يحتمل أي نتيجة خلاف الفوز لذلك سنقاتل بشراسة من أجل تحقيق هذا الهدف حتى نحصل على النقاط الثلاث.

* لكن الوفاق موقفه لا يحتمل أي خسارة جديدة؟

نعلم ذلك جيداً ونعرف أن الفريق الجزائري كثيراً ما كان أكثر شراسةً خارج أرضه ولكن في النهاية أثبتنا أفضليتنا على وفاق سطيف في عقر داره وأكدنا أن المريخ لا يقل عنه في شئ وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يجعلنا نتخوف من مواجهته ونثق في أننا سنحقق النتيجة التي ستفرح جماهيرنا.

* ضفر توقف عن الإرسال ولم يسجل طيلة مباريات فريقه في المجموعات؟

حزين جداً لعدم ممارسة هوايتي المفضلة في هز شباك الخصوم وتسجيل الأهداف التي تسعد الجماهير الحمراء ولكن هناك ظروف بعينها حرمتني من التسجيل في الفترة الأخيرة وعهد مني لجماهير المريخ أنني لو شاركت منذ البداية أو كبديل أمام وفاق سطيف سأصل لشباكه بمشيئة الله.

* هل تتوقعون المزيد من الظلم من قبل الحكام أمام الأندية الجزائرية؟

التحكيم الأفريقي يمكن أن يفعل بنا أي شئ عندما نلعب خارج أرضنا لكنه لا يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك في المباريات التي نلعبها بمناصرة قاعدتنا الجماهيرية العريضة والبطولة الآن وصلت مرحلة متقدمة والكاف أصبح حريصاً على سُمعة المنافسة الأولى لذلك نتوقع أن يكون التحكيم عادلاً ونحن في الأصل لا نعتمد مطلقاً على أي مساعدة من الحكام بل نبحث فقط عن تحكيم عادل ونزيه ووقتها لن يخسر المريخ أمام أي فريق جزائري داخل أو خارج أرضه.

* ضفر شارك في الدفاع والوسط والطرف الأيمن وصناعة اللعب، هل تأثرت بالتنقل بين الوظائف؟

مطلقاً لم اتأثر بتنقلي بين عدد من الوظائف بل استفدت من ذلك كثيراً وأصبحت أقدم الحل لفريقي في أكثر من وظيفة وأنا سعيد لمشاركته في أكثر من وظيفة وأجد نفسي في أي وظيفة يضعني فيها الجهاز الفني ولا أتقيّد بخانة بعينها.

* برأيك هل يؤثر غياب راجي على المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف؟

بصراحة شديدة، غياب راجي مؤثر جداً لأنه لاعب بمواصفات خاصة يساعد في نقل الهجمة بسرعة من الوسط إلى الهجوم ويساعد الدفاع كثيراً ويسهم في استرداد الكرة بإجادة اللعب الضاغط ويتقدم للإسهام في صناعة الأهداف وتسجيلها ولذلك أتوقع أن يتأثر المريخ كثيراً بغياب راجي برغم وجود أكثر من بديل جاهز للمشاركة.

* ماذا تقول لجماهير المريخ قبل هذه المباراة المهمة؟

جماهير المريخ لا تحتاج لأي قول أو وصية لأنها تعرف الدور المطلوب منها وتقوم به دون استنفار من أحد وأنا واثق من أن الجماهير الحمراء ستكون في الموعد وستقوم بدورها على أفضل ما يكون في التشجيع والمساندة وباذن الله لن نخذل جماهيرنا وسنهديها الفوز على وفاق سطيف.

* ماهي توقعاتك لنتيجة المباراة؟

مباراة كهذه من الصعب جداً التكهّن بالنتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها لكن في النهاية لابد من فائز لأن هذه المباراة لا تعادل فيها، فإما انتصرنا على الوفاق وإما فاز علينا والأرجح أن نفوز على وفاق سطيف حتى ولو بهدف وحيد.

* الا تخشى أن يؤثر تعادلكم مع السلاطين على مظهر الفريق أمام الوفاق؟

لن يؤثر مطلقاً لأننا تجاوزنا ما حدث في مباراة مريخ الفاشر لمجرد اطلاق صافرة نهاية المباراة وكل اللاعبين الآن تناسوا ما حدث في النقعة وكل تركيزهم على مباراة الأحد وضرورة ظهور المريخ بصورة ممتازة وخروجه بنتيجة طيبة.

* هل تعتقد أن فوزكم على الوفاق يعني تأهلكم للمرحلة المقبلة؟

لا يمكن أن نتحدث عن الفوز قبل تحقيقه، يجب أن نهزم الوفاق أولاً وحتى لو تحقق لنا ذلك لن نتحدث عن تأهل الا بعد الفوز على العلمة في الجزائر وبخلاف ذلك لا مجال للحديث عن تأهل المريخ ونحن لا نحب القفز فوق المراحل ولن نتحدث عن أي حسابات الا بعد الفوز على الوفاق بمشيئة الله.

* مستواك تراجع بصورة كبيرة في الفترة الأخيرة؟

نعم، بكل صراحة حدث تراجع كبير في مردودي الفني مع المريخ وأنا اعترف بذلك بكل شجاعة ولكني راجعت حساباتي جيداً وعازم على العودة القوية وعلى تقديم أفضل ماعندي أمام وفاق سطيف في المباراة التي تنتظرنا الأحد وأعد جماهير المريخ أن ترى ضفر بشكل جديد ومختلف في تلك المباراة بالتحديد بعد أن استفدت من كل السلبيات التي حالت دون ظهوري بالمستوى المطلوب.

* ماهو سر الترابط الكبير بين لاعبي المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة؟

لأننا ومالم نكن على قلب رجل واحد لن نستطيع أن نحقق الهدف الذي خطّطنا له ولذلك كل اللاعبين أسرة واحدة وبيننا اجتماعات متواصلة ونسدي النصح لبعضنا وهذه الروح الجديدة في المريخ هي كلمة السر في كل النتائج المميزة التي حققناها في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وباذن الله ستتواصل هذه الروح حتى تحقيق الهدف المنشود.

* ماذا أنت قائل في خاتمة هذا الحوار؟

أشكر جماهير المريخ على الدعم المعنوي الكبير الذي وفرته لنا في جميع المباريات الأفريقية والمحلية ولولا وقفة الجماهير خلفنا ودعم الإعلام المريخي لنا لما حققنا تلك النتائج الطيبة ونتمنى وقفة أقوى وأكبر من جماهيرنا في مباراة وفاق سطيف لأنها مباراة كبيرة ومختلفة عن كل المباريات ونحتاج فيها لوقفة جماهيرية أكبر تدفعنا لتخطي عقبة حامل اللقب والترشح إلى نصف النهائي لأن الفوز على الوفاق يقرّبنا أكثر من التأهل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يقف على ترتيبات مباراة الوفاق 			 				 		 					    


 عقد   مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماع رقم 18 ظهر أمس بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي   المريخ برئاسة المهندس عبدالقادر الزبير همد وأكد المجلس على رفع درجة   التأهب وأعلن الطواري والالتفاف حول فريق الكرة فى المرحلة القادمة , ورفع   درجة الاستعداد والتفرغ الكامل لفريق الكرة والتواجد فى تدريبات الفريق  وفى  المعسكر لاهمية المباراة امام وفاق سطيف التى تعتبر حاسمة فى التأهل  الى  الدور نصف النهائي وقرر المجلس تكوين لجنة لتنظيم مباراة المريخ ووفاق  سطيف  برئاسة امين المال السيد عثمان أبراهيم أدروب    ومعتصم مالك  ومعاوية الشاذلي وحسن يوسف , وعبدالحي احمد العاقب ووجه مجلس  مناشدة  لجماهير المريخ بالوقف خلف الفريق ومساندته فى المباراة الهامة امام  وفاق  سطيف وضرورة الالتزام بضوابط المباراة حسب لوائح الاتحاد الافريقي  الكاف  حتى لايتعرض المريخ لاي عقوبات واطمأن المجلس على تجهيزات الاستاد من   مختلف النواحي غرف اللاعبين وقاعة المؤتمرات الصحفية وغرفة الـ VIP وتحديد مكان مخصص للشركة الراعية وهو الامر الذى يطابق متطلبات المرحلة المتقدمة من بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يخضع لتمارين إضافية بعد العودة



عاد  اليوغندي جمال سالم في الساعة الثانية والنصف صباحاً وخلد للراحة  ظهراً  وشارك في المران المسائي بصورة طبيعية ونسبة لليوم الإضافي الذي لم  يتدرب  فيه بعد أن تخلف عن العودة في الموعد المحدد أخضعه الجهاز الفني  لتدريبات  إضافية عقب نهاية التدريب من أجل تجهيزه بالشكل المطلوب للمباراة  التي  تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف حيث تدرب سالم بجدية وظهر بلياقة جيدة  أكدت  جاهزيته لتأمين المرمى الأحمر أمام الوفاق.

بلة جابر يعود للتدريبات

اكتفى  قائد المريخ أحمد الباشا بمتابعة مران الفريق أمس من خارج الملعب في  حين  شهد التدريب عودة اللاعب بلة جابر الذي تدرب بجدية بعد أن غاب عن  مران  الفريق أمس الأول بسبب ظروف مرض والده ومن المؤكد أن يستبعد غارزيتو   الثنائي الباشا وبلة عن قائمته للمباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف بعد أن   استبعدهما من رحلة الفريق الأخيرة إلى الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو يختبر تشكيلة وفاق سطيف 
 
 

أجرت الفرقة الحمراء مساء أمس باستادها تدريباً مغلقاً حسب توجيهات  المدير الفني الفرنسي غارزيتو.. واقتصر التدريب الذي استمر قرابة الساعتين  على تنفيذ العديد من الجمل التكتيكية التي ينوي المدرب تطبيقها في لقاء  وفاق سطيف.. واختبر الفرنسي توليفته التي ستخوض لقاء وفاق سطيف وهي ذات  التوليفة التي لعبت مباراة الجزائر بدخول أيمن سعيد بدلاً عن راجي  الموقوف.. وسيعتمد المريخ خطة 4/3/3 بوجود سلمون في الارتكاز.. وأيمن محور  على اليمين وشيبون على الشمال.. وكوفي على الوسط اليسار وديديه على  الأيمن.. وبكري المدينة مهاجم.. وشهد التدريب مشاركة اللاعب بلة جابر..  فيما حضر الباشا ولم يشارك..
وعقب نهاية التدريب.. أخضع الفرنسي مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة لتدريبات إضافية استمرت نصف ساعة بغرض رفع لياقته البدنية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تواجد مكثف لمجلس المريخ في تدريب الفريق 
 
 

تنفيذاً لقراره الذي أصدره في اجتماعه ظهر أمس بالتواجد المكثف والدائم  في تدريبات ومعسكر الفريق.. حرص عدد كبير من أعضاء مجلس المريخ على متابعة  التدريب المسائي الذي أجراه الفريق أمس.. بقيادة المهندس عبدالقادر همد  مساعد الرئيس، بالإضافة للدكتور أسامة الشاذلي.. معاوية الشاذلي.. حمدالسيد  مضوي.. حاتم عبدالغفار.. حاتم محمد أحمد ومعتصم مالك.
من جهة أخرى يتسلم مجلس المريخ اليوم الكروت التي تمت طباعتها والمخصصة  لدخول المقصورتين الرئيسية والماسية، وحُدد لكل كرت ألف جنيه لدعم مسيرة  المجلس في الفترة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللاعبون وأعضاء المجلس يتناولون “الشواء” على الهواء

قام الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي عضو مجلس المريخ ورئيس الوحدة الطبية بالنادي.. وقبيل التدريب الذي أجراه الفريق مساء أمس باستاده.. بذبح ثلاثة خراف وسط الملعب.. وتفرغ أحد المشجعين بعد ذلك لإعداد (الشية) خلف المرمى الشمالي.. وعقب نهاية التدريب تناول أعضاء مجلس المريخ والجهاز الفني واللاعبون (الشواء) على الهواء وسط ضحكات وقفشات كل الحضور.. الأمر الذي أضفى أجواءً ترويحية على التدريب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تدريبات خاصة لجمال سالم.. وراجي يغادر قبل نهاية التدريب 
 
 

أخضع الفرنسي سانتوشي مدرب حراس المريخ.. حارس الفريق جمال سالم  لتدريبات خاصة عقب وصوله فجر أمس من أوغندا.. وتألق سالم بشكل لافت في  التدريبات الشاقة التي فرضها عليه مدربه.. من جانبه لم يكمل قائد الفريق  راجي عبدالعاطي تدريب الأمس.. وخرج قبل نهاية التدريب بسبب عدم مشاركته في  مباراة الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف بداعي الإيقاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سطيف بكورنثيا.. والحكام والمراقبون بالسلام روتانا 
 
 


اطمأنت اللجنة المنظمة لمباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري، يوم الأحد  المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دوري المجموعتين لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.. في  اجتماعها الذي عقدته ظهر أمس الأربعاء.. والذي ترأسه الدكتور حسن أبوجبل  الأمين العام للاتحاد والسيد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام والمنسق  الإعلامي سالم سعيد، بحضور ممثل الشركة الراعية (فايف سبورت) هشام جمعة  وومثل الشرطة العقيد الشبلي أبوعاقلة.. اطمأنت على ترتيب حضور واستقبال  الحكام والمراقبين والفريق الضيف.. حيث تم الحجز للحكام والمراقبين بفندق  السلام روتانا.. وسيصل فريق وفاق سطيف في السابعة والنصف من مساء يوم غدٍ  الجمعة وتم الحجز لبعثته بفندق كورنثيا.
وتقرر أن يكون الاجتماع الأمني للمباراة في الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم السبت  كأول اجتماع أمني يعقد لمباراة أفريقية بالسودان.. على أن يكون الاجتماع  الفني الساعة الثانية عشرة.. وسيعقد لأول مرة أيضاً المؤتمر الصحفي الذي  يسبق المباراة في تمام الساعة الواحدة ظهراً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صحيفة “الهداف” تنشر حوار “الزاوية” مع النابي

تحت عنوان “التونسي النابي يهاجم الوفاق”.. أعادت صحيفة “الهداف” الجزائرية الواسعة الانتشار في عددها الصادر أمس.. الحوار الذي أجرته (الزاوية) أمس الأول مع مدرب الهلال السابق التونسي الأصل البلجيكي الجنسية نصرالدين النابي.. والذي أشار فيه لقدرة المريخ تحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف بعد أن فرض عليه التعادل في الجزائر.. وأبرزت الصحيفة الجزائرية بشكل كبير حديث النابي الذي أكد فيه أن وفاق سطيف فاز بدوري أبطال إفريقيا العام الماضي بـ(الصدفة) والذي وجد غضباً من جماهير وفاق سطيف.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*4-2-3-1 الاستراتيجية الأقرب لمباراة الأحد  
 


8 لاعبين يضمنون ظهورهم في ليلة حسم سطيف.. والثنائي الغاني يمثل خيارا مستحيلا
إشراك شيبون يحتاج اللعب بثلاثة محاور.. وإمكانية مبادلة الوظائف بين رمضان وأيمن متاحة
كوفي ناجح خلف بكري.. الكرات الرأسية ترجح فرص ضفر.. واوكرا يحول اللعب الى مهاجمين
عن قرب 
بابكر عثمان
لن يجد الفرنسي غارزيتو صعوبات كبيرة في اختيار التوليفة المناسبة  لمباراة الأحد المقبل أمام وفاق سطيف في الجولة الرابعة لمباريات المجموعة  الثانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، خاصة أن غارزيتو يبحث عن الفوز ولا شيء غيره،  المريخ سيلعب للهجوم مبكرا، التدريبات كشفت عن حسم عدد كبير من اللاعبين  لأماكنهم في التشكيلة من واقع جاهزية المباريات السابقة، واعتماد الفرنسي  على عناصر بشكل ثابت خلال المرحلة الماضية، 8 لاعبين أصبحوا في التشكيلة،  ولم تحسم بعد هوية اثنين من لاعبي النصف الهجومي في الفريق.
ضفر يعتبر خيارا رئيسا للمدرب لو أظهر الجاهزية الكافية خلال التدريبات  المتبقية، لتكون المنافسة بين كوفي واوكرا قائمة في الدخول للتشكيلة، مع  الوضع في الاعتبار أن أمر إشراكهما معا يعتبر خيارا مستحيلا.
الواعد شرف شيبون استبدل في الفاشر بعد 20 دقيقة، وظهوره أمام السطايفة مرة  أخرى يحتاج لتغيير في استراتيجية اللعب والتحول الى ثلاثة محاور ما يعني  أن المريخ سيكون أقرب الى النسق الدفاعي، وهو ما يعتبر ممنوعا حسب فكر  غارزيتو ليلة الأحد التي يحتاج المريخ فيها للفوز ووجود أكبر عدد من  اللاعبين أصحاب النزعة الهجومية في الملعب، وسيكون متاحا أن نرى أيمن سعيد  على الطرف الأيمن ورمضان عجب في الوسط إن اقتنع الفرنسي بمبادلة الثنائي في  التدريبات.
(1)
إذا فضل غارزيتو الاعتماد على رباعي الدفاع الاعتيادي سيكون جمال سالم في  حراسة المرمى ورمضان عجب في الطرف الأيمن وأمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف في  وسط الدفاع على أن يشارك مصعب عمر في الطرف الأيسر، وكالمعتاد ستكون الفرصة  أمام جابسون ليكون اللاعب رقم واحد في الوسط، وتبدو خيارات ظهور المصري  أيمن سعيد كبيرة الى جانبه، ونسبة لخيارات غارزيتو التي دائما يكون فيها  لاعبون ثوابث في النصف الهجومي فإن ديديه سيكون على الجناح الأيمن وضفر في  الوسط المهاجم خلف بكري المدينة حتى يدعم الهجوم والوسط إضافة الى إجادته  للكرات الرأسية أمام المرمى، ونسبة لظهوره الجيد في مباراة هلال الفاشر  وارتقائه أكثر بدنيا ربما يجد اوغستين اوكرا فرصة المشاركة أساسيا في  مباراة الوفاق في الجناح الأيسر على أن يكون أقرب الى منح الفريق ظهور  بمهاجمين مع الالتزام ببعض الواجبات الدفاعية.
(2)
اختبر المدير الفني للمريخ غارزيتو خلال التدريبات إمكانية إعادة رمضان عجب  للوسط مع الدفع بأيمن سعيد في الطرف الأيمن، وإن حدث ذلك يتوقع أن تكون  تشكيلة المريخ جمال سالم وأيمن سعيد وعلاء الدين يوسف وأمير كمال ومصعب عمر  وجابسون ورمضان في الوسط، ويبدو أن الفرنسي يريد الاستفادة من الطاقة  الكبيرة لرمضان عجب في الوسط لتعويض غياب راجي عبدالعاطي الذي يمثل حلقة  مهمة في وسط المريخ لن تشارك بداعي الإيقاف بعد نال البطاقة الصفراء  الثانية في مواجهة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف في الجولة الماضية، على ان يشارك  الرباعي الهجومي ديديه وضفر واوكرا وبكري المدينة، وبلاشك يسعى الفرنسي  لتفعيل أكبر قدر من اللاعبين في منطقة وسط الملعب لديهم نزعة هجومية عالية  ولكن في نفس الوقت يجيدون الدفاع بدرجة عالية من التميز وهو ما يتوفر  لرمضان عجب وضفر.
(3)
يمكن للغاني فرانسيس كوفي أن يعصف بابن جلدته اوغستين اوكرا من تشكيلة  مباراة وفاق سطيف، وإن استطاع كوفي الحصول على مكان اوكرا في التشكيلة فإن  الخيارات ستكون جمال سالم (رمضان أو أيمن) أمير كمال علاء الدين يوسف، مصعب  عمر، جابسون (أيمن أو رمضان) على أن يحدث تغيير في وظائف الوسط الهجومي،  حيث سيكون أحمد ضفر على الجناح الأيمن وكوفي خلف بكري المدينة تماما مثل  مباراة مولودية العلمة في افتتاح مشوار المجموعات للاستفادة منه في  التسديد، ويجيد الغاني التسديد بصورة أكثر من رائعة ويشارك ديديه بصورة  طبيعية في الجناح الأيسر.
(4)
شارك الواعد شرف شيبون في مباراة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف في الجولة الثالثة  من مباريات المجموعة واضطر الفرنسي لتغيير طريقة اللعب في تلك المباراة حتى  يستطيع إشراك شيبون، ودفع غارزيتو بثلاثة لاعبين في المحور، جابسون وشيبون  وراجي، واختار طريقة اللعب 4-3-3 و4-3-2-1، وكان الهدف الرئيسي للفرنسي في  تلك المباراة السيطرة على منطقة الوسط والقدرة على احتواء سطيف في ملعبه.
وشارك شيبون في مباراة المريخ الفاشر واضطر المدرب الى استبداله بعد 20  دقيقة على المباراة، ويعتبر أحد خيارات الفريق ربما على دكة البدلاء، لكن  إشراكه من البداية يحتاج الى طريقة لعب مماثلة تماما لمباراة سطيف الأولى  حتى يتحرك شيبون في مساحة محدودة لأن اللاعب الشاب يتوه في بعض فترات  المباراة إذا لعب الفريق بمحورين، كما أن المباراة سيكون فيها ضغط كبير،  وهي الاستراتيجية الأبعد في مباراة الأحد لأن المريخ سيلعب للهجوم أكثر منه  للدفاع، وإشراكه سيجعل المريخ يحافظ على رباعي الدفاع رمضان وأمير وعلاء  ومصعب مع إشراك جابسون وأيمن معه في الوسط ليكون خصما على عددية اللاعبين  المهاجمين، وربما يعصف ذلك بضفر أو اوكرا أو كوفي.
(5)
دفع الفرنسي غارزيتو بالثنائي الغاني اوكرا وكوفي أساسيين في مباراة الإياب  أمام عزام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي والتي فاز فيها المريخ 3-0 وتأهل  لمواجهة كابوسكورب، وتعتبر تلك المباراة الأفريقية الأولى والأخيرة التي  شارك فيها الثنائي معا، وأظهر الثنائي قدرات كبيرة في مباراة هلال الفاشر،  بينما انخفضا بصورة واضحة في مباراة المريخ الفاشر الأخيرة أسوة مع لاعبي  الفريق.
ربما ينتظر البعض أن يظهر كوفي واوكرا معا، ليكون بذلك شكل المريخ أقرب الى  جمال سالم، رمضان عجب أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف، ومصعب عمر، جابسون  وأيمن، وسيتسبب إشراك الثنائي في إلغاء وجود أحد الاثنين ضفر أو ديديه،  وهذا ما لا يتوقع من الجهاز الفني للمريخ الذي يراهن بقوة على الثنائي ضفر  وديديه في حسم المباريات من خلال الدفاع والهجوم بنسق واحد وتفوقهما على  الثنائي الغاني في هذا الأمر، ويبدو خيار ظهور الثنائي الغاني معا مستحيلا.
(6)
كان الفرنسي غارزيتو قريبا من إشراك علي جعفر في مباراة الجولة الثالثة  أمام وفاق سطيف في الطرف الأيسر وتحويل مصعب عمر الى وسط الملعب، وفق  الاستراتيجية التي اعتمدها في تلك المباراة للدفع بثلاثة لاعبي وسط، وكان  فكر الفرنسي أن يسهم علي جعفر مع لاعبي الدفاع أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف،  إضافة الى لاعب المحور سلمون جابسون في الارتقاء والتصدي للكرات العالية  في الضربات الثابتة التي كان ينظر لها الفرنسي بأنها سلاح مهم لفريق وفاق  سطيف، ولكن نجح الثنائي أمير وعلاء في تلك المباراة بصورة كبيرة إضافة الى  جابسون، ولكن فكر الفرنسي ربما ينظر الى تلك الاستراتيجية مرة أخرى، وتكون  جمال سالم، رمضان وأمير وعلاء وعلي، وجابسون ومصعب (أيمن أو شيبون)  وبالتالي أيضا تمثل خصما على الهجوم في إبعاد الغانيين أو أحدهما مع عدم  إشراك ضفر، ويعتبر هذا الخيار أيضا بعيدا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف الجزائري في حوار مع (صدى البلد) المصري 
 
 

ماضوي: سنذهب الى الخرطوم لاقتناص النقاط الثلاث
لا بديل عن الفوز أمام المريخ.. هدفنا الحفاظ على اللقب ونمتلك لاعبين لديهم الإصرار والعزيمة على مواصلة المهمة
نجحت مع الوفاق بإمكانيات بسيطة.. بطولة 2014 غالية جدا ودعمنا الفريق بصفقات سوبر
إدارة النادي تقف بقوة الى جانب فريقها.. هناك تحسن كبير في الأمور المادية.. والتشكيلة شهدت تغييرات بنسبة 50%
حان وقت المدربين الوطنيين الشباب في المنطقة العربية والتجربة أثبتت نجاح الوطني
تدريب منتخب الخضر ليس في حساباتي الآن.. أحمد حسن وميدو يدعمان وجود المدرب الشاب في مصر
الزمالك الأفضل في مصر.. وإيفونا صفقة “عظيمة” للأهلي.. وطفرة الجزائر الحالية توازي الجيل المصري 2006-2010
دخل المدير الفني لنادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري وأحد أبرز نجوم النسر الأسود  في جيله الذهبي واحد أفضل مدربي الوفاق عبر تاريخه خيرالدين ماضوي “38  عاما” قائمة أبرز مدربي الوفاق بعد مختار لعريبي، عبدالحميد كرمالي،  عبدالله ماتام، سعدان، وبلحوت.
تألق ماضوي في الآونة الأخيرة وحصل على بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكأس  السوبر الأفريقي أمام الأهلي.. كما حصل على المركز الخامس في كأس العالم  للأندية الأبطال، وتأهل مؤخراً الى دوري المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا  “2015 -2016″.
كما نجح في تحقيق لقب البطولة المحلية هذا الموسم، التقى به “صدى البلد”  خلال معسكر الفريق الحالي في القاهرة استعدادا لمباراة المريخ السوداني  وحاوره في العديد من النقاط حول مسيرته التدريبية مع الوفاق وطموحه في  تدريب منتخب الجزائر “الخضر” مستقبلا ورأيه في المدربين الشباب في المنطقة  العربية.
*في البداية مبروك لقب البطولة الجزائرية الأخيرة؟
-شكرا على التهنئة وأحب أن أقدم التحية لكل عشاق ومحبي الوفاق.
*كيف رأيت البطولة الأخيرة وما مدى صعوبتها؟
-البطولة الجزائرية دائما ما تتميز بالصعوبة نظرا لتقارب المستوى الفني بين  اللاعبين والفرق وهو ما ينعكس على المستوى العام للبطولة، هذا العام  المنافسة كانت صعبة بين كل الفرق وظلت حتى النهاية بين وفاق سطيف ومولودية  بجاية ومولودية وهران واتحاد العاصمة.
*ننتقل إلى البطولة الأفريقية.. كيف ترى إنجاز الوفاق في الفوز برابطة دوري الأبطال بعد غياب 26 عاما؟
-البطولة غالية جدا بعد غياب طويل منذ عام 1988 وهناك العديد من التضحيات  تحسب للاعبين والجماهير التي ساندت الفريق حتى نجح في حصد لقب البطولة  والمشاركة في مونديال الأندية.
*هل سيخوض الفريق مباراته القادمة في دوري الأبطال أمام السودان بهدف الفوز أم التعادل؟
-سنذهب إلى الخرطوم لاقتناص النقاط الثلاث ولا بديل عن الفوز وهدفنا الحفاظ  على اللقب، ونمتلك لاعبين لديهم الإصرار والعزيمة على مواصلة المهمة حتى  النهاية بنجاح.
*ما هي الصعوبات التي واجهتك هذا الموسم وهل هناك اختلاف عن الموسم الماضي الذي حصدت خلاله الثلاثية؟
-بالطبع هناك اختلاف في تشكيلة الفريق بنسبة 50% على الأقل ورحل العديد من  نجوم الفريق الموسم الماضي والذين ساهموا في الفوز بثلاثية الدوري وأفريقيا  والسوبر أمام الأهلي، منهم أكرم جنيط والمدافع الجابوني بنيامين أوندي  وغيره، إلى جانب بعض الإصابات التي ضربت صفوف الفريق.
*هل يعاني الفريق من مشاكل مادية أم أن إدارة النادي نجحت في حل كل الأزمات؟
-إدارة نادي وفاق سطيف تقف بقوة بجانب فريقها وهناك تحسن كبير في الأمور  المادية بعد أن لمس الاستقرار جميع جوانب الفريق عما كان عليه في الماضي.
*البعض معجب بقرار رئيس الوفاق بإسناد المهمة الفنية لك وأنت في سن مبكرة من التدريب.. كيف ترى ذلك؟
-أعتقد أن القرار جريء جدا من رئيس النادي حسن حمار وشجاع وأرى أنه حان  الوقت لأن يكون المدربون الشباب في طليعة القيادة الفنية للفرق والمنتخبات  في الجزائر. 
*هل يراودك حلم تدريب المنتخب في هذا التوقيت؟
-لا أستعجل الخطوة الآن، أسعى بكل قوة لصناعة اسم شخصي لي من خلال التدريب  في الجزائر والنجاح مع وفاق سطيف في المنافسة الجادة علي اللقب الإفريقي  للمرة الثانية على التوالي قبل أن انتقل إلى خطوة جديدة في عالم التدريب.
*نعود إلى فكرة إسناد الإدارة الفنية للمدربين الشباب.. كيف ترى ذلك في مصر؟
*أرى أن هناك العديد من نجوم الكرة في مصر بدأوا في تولي القيادة الفنية  لبعض الفرق وهذا أمر إيجابي مثل أحمد حسن وأحمد حسام ميدو ومن قبلهم حسام  حسن، بالإضافة الى أن المدرب الوطني من وجهة نظري للمنتخبات العربية ينجح  أكثر من الأجنبي والدليل في مصر مع حسن شحاتة والراحل محمود الجوهري في  المنتخب وحسام البدري مع الأهلي في أفريقيا، وفي الجزائر رابح سعدان مع  المنتخب خلال تصفيات المونديال عام 2010.
*كيف ترى الكرة الجزائرية الآن وما الفارق بينها وبين المصرية على مستوى المنتخب الأول؟
-المنتخب الجزائري يشهد طفرة كبيرة على غرار الطفرة التي حدثت مع جيل  الثمانينيات والتي بلغ خلالها رفاق رابح ماجر المونديال مرتين، والآن جيل  إسلام سليماني وياسين براهيمي نجحوا في قيادة الخضر الى المونديال للمرة  الثانية على التوالي والطفرة التي تعيشها الجزائر تشبه إلى حد كبير الإنجاز  المصري في الفترة من 2006 حتى 2010 والتي حقق خلالها الفراعنة اللقب  الأفريقي ثلاثة أعوام متتالية.
*هل تعاقدات إدارة الوفاق مع لاعبين جدد استعدادا للموسم المقبل؟
*بالفعل تم التعاقد مع اللاعب كنيش وربيعي ميلود نجم وداد تلمسان وزكريا حدوش ومعدل الأعمار في الفريق بين 22 و25 عاما.
*هل أنت متابع للدوري المصري.. ومن الفريق الأفضل من وجهة نظرك هذا الموسم؟
-بالطبع أتابع الكرة المصرية والدوري المصري الذي يضم أحد أقوى الفرق في  القارة النادي الأهلي، وأرى أن نادي الزمالك قدم مردودا جيدا هذا الموسم  ويستحق لقب أفضل فريق.
*وما هو تقييمك لصفقة الجابوني ماليك ايفونا لاعب الوداد السابق مع الأهلي؟
-بالتأكيد هي صفقة عظيمة، ايفونا لاعب كبير وله اسمه في شمال أفريقيا وقدم  مع الوداد البيضاوي موسما رائعا حقق خلاله بطولة الدوري وأعتقد أنه سيكون  إضافة قوية للنادي الأهلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 5 نجوم 
 
 


إعداد – ناصر بابكر
تجعل من الأنصار اللاعب رقم (1) نحو الانتصار
3 مطلوبات تمهد الطريق لصناعة ملحمة في المدرجات

الأحمر والأصفر
ثقافة من المهم جداً أن تسود وسط أنصار المريخ.. فحرص كل مشجع على ارتداء  أزياء بالألوان الخاصة بالزعيم يحول الملعب إلى تحفة بديعة مرسومة بالأحمر  والأصفر ويضفي مظهراً رائعاً وأنيقاً على القلعة الحمراء.. صناعة تلك  اللوحة بألوان المريخ سيكون المدخل الأول لملحمة تشجيعية بديعة تسهم في  مساعدة الأحمر على تحقيق الانتصار الذي يساوي قطع أكثر من نصف المشوار نحو  نصف نهائي النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
90 دقيقة تشجيع
يحتاج المريخ في موقعة الأحد من جماهيره إلى تشجع داو ومتواصل طوال دقائق  المباراة الـ(90) من قبل كل الأنصار الذين يتواجدون في قلعة النار  والانتصار لمؤازرة فرسان الفرقة الحمراء.. إذ تحتاج مسألة التشجيع المتواصل  لتطوير أكثر بما يتناسب مع أهمية مواجهة حامل اللقب التي تحدد إلى درجة  كبيرة هوية المتأهل من المجموعة الثانية.. وعلى الرغم من أن زلزال الملاعب  ظل يوفر مساندة قوية لكتيبة الفرنسي غارزيتو طوال رحلة الفريق في النسخة  الحالية من دوري الأبطال الأفريقي إلا أن بعض المآخذ على أداء الجمهور كانت  حاضرة على غرار تفاوت درجة التشجيع على فترات وتوقفه في بعض الأحيان  وعودته في أحيان أخرى وهو ما يؤثر على قوة المساندة.. حيث يحتاج المريخ  لمؤازرة أنصاره طوال زمن المباراة بلا توقف إلا في فترة الاستراحة بين شوطي  المواجهة لأن التشجيع المستمر يبث قدرا هائلا من الحماس والطاقة والروح في  نفوس فرسان الفرقة الحمراء ويقودهم للقتال بقوة أكبر وهو ما يعبد الطريق  نحو تحقيق الانتصار.
زيادة الوتيرة
من العادات التي ظلت مصاحبة للجمهور السوداني بصفة عامة والمريخي على وجه  الخصوص اقتصار المساندة والتشجيع على فترات معينة مثل الفترة التي تعقب  تسجيل الفريق لهدف أو الفترة التي يسيطر فيها على الكرة ويقود عدداً من  الهجمات مع انخفاض واضح في وتيرة التشجيع عندما تكون الكرة بحوزة المنافس  أو عندما يسجل الضيوف هدفاً في مرمى الأحمر، وهي من الظواهر غير الجيدة  التي تحتاج إلى تلاف.. إذ يكون اللاعبون في أشد الحاجة لمؤازرة ومساندة  أنصارهم ولهتافاتهم في الوقت الذي يعانون فيه في الملعب وفي الوقت الذي  تكون فيه الأفضلية لمصلحة الضيوف وهي أوقات من المهم أن تشهد زيادة وتيرة  التشجيع بصورة أكبر لرفع درجة ثقة عناصر الفرقة الحمراء في أنفسهم وإرباك  المنافس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “الزاوية” تطلق حملة “التشجيع الموحد” لمباراة سطيف



حرصاً منها على زيادة الاهتمام بالمباراة المصيرية التي تجمع المريخ بضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد المقبل، في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وتفاعلاً وتمشياً مع الحراك الجماهيري المتعاظم هذه الأيام.. تطلق صحيفة (الزاوية) حملة (التشجيع الموحد) لجماهير المريخ في مباراة سطيف دعماً للفرقة الحمراء بتشكيل لوحة وملحمة تشجيعية غير مسبوقة.. وسيكون لـ(الزاوية) اعتباراً من يوم غدٍ الجمعة وحتى يوم المباراة متابعة دقيقة لكل استعدادات جماهير المريخ.. وستلتقي بكل التنظيمات الجماهيرية لتطبيق شعار: (نبض واحد) على أرض الواقع يوم مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس هلال التبلدي يصدر قرارا باقالة الجنرال وكوارتي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اصدر مجلس ادارة نادي هلال التبلدي اليوم قرارا بالاجماع باقالة المدرب صلاح ادم من تدريب الفريق بجانب محمد عثمان كوارتي من منصبه مديرا للكرة وهذا وسيصدر مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال بيانان خلال الساعات القادمة لجماهيره من اجل توضيح سبب الاقالة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم ..الكاف يفاجيء الهلال والتطواني بالكشف عن المنشطات

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ذكرت الزعيم في عددها الصادر اليوم بان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم طلب الكشف على نجوم الهلال والمغرب التطواني قبل ساعات من مباراتهما غد وهو اجراء روتيني للكشف عن المنشطات ويجدر ذكره ان الكاف لم يكشف عن المنشطات عن مباراة الفريقين في المغرب وكذلك عن مباراة المريخ ضد وفاق سطيف وكذلك مباراة الغربان ضد سموحة .

*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------

